# MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you all......loads of love and luck 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77 
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie 
Caddy
lilyella 
helenO
Ruthieshmoo 
Flaming Nora
Tasmin
Sukie
Mary M
wishing4miracle
bubbleicious
baby maggie
Rosie P 
Cazzie1978 
LizzyM
ZoeB

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ha ha - got you going, Lizzy!

If it were true, I would be passed out on the floor with shock. Although DH said if it ever happened then he would put me in a box for nine months. Ooh sounds like that film where Helena Bonham Carter was put in a box. Creepy! Anyway, I think he means so that no harm would befall me! Bless! 

AND I am first on this thread, so that has to be a bonus!  Hope Sailace does not sneak in before me!

Love Caddy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caddy ~ thats either really lovely or deeply strange  

What film did they put Helena Bonham Carter in a box?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Girls,
Yeah Caddy I dont know that film?
How is everyone this morning? isnt it lovely now the suns shineing,even if it is freezin!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahhhaaaa what do you mean sneak it before you    I am fourth now   I'm sure you planned it  

I am meeting Em and Rosie tomorrow in the Trafford centre for lunch!! How exciting!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Have just remembered - I think it was called Boxing Helena, so maybe Helena Bonham Carter was not in it after all! 

Hi Maggie! - yeah so nice to see the sun for a change! Cannot wait to put on my flip flops and summer gear.  I hate the cold, grey British winter.

Sailace - you will have to be quicker next time!  Hope you have a fab time with Em and Rosie! No boozing, you lot!

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning!

*Caddy* - well done on making it first on the new thread!

*Emily* - Sorry, bit late for any advise for your dilemma, but would have agreed with the others and just gone for the Tx and see what happens! Any sign of AF? Maybe you won't need Tx after all 

*sailaice* - Wahay, glad AF showed - see all that fuss for nothing!!!   wit the jabs...you'll be fine, if last nights is anything to go by! Enjoy the meet up tomorrow

*Sukie* - Hope AF isn't on her way

*Rosie * - Glad to hear the PG symproms are kicking in  Is it today, you can phone the GP about the test you sent in?

*wanttobeamummy* - Hope you get an answer either way soon!

*Kate * - Well done on getting the essay done and dusted! Are you sleeping better now?

*Helen * - Glad you are feeling better! Not long till your appt now!

Morning *LizzieB, LizzieM, Mary * and anyone I've missed

Funeral was ok. It was a really lovely service with some lovely tributes from two of his children and one of his grandchildren. Very emotiona service. Was lovely to see them all after so many years. Weather was horredous though, with hailstones at one pont!

Well am CD2 - AF turned up mid afternoon yesterday!! What a surprise - NOT! Started using my Clearblue Fertility Monitor today, so we'll see what happens! Not holding out much hope!

Still, off for our spa weekend tomorrow! Four poster bed, spa facilities, nice 3 course meal in the evening body massage and facial on Sunday morning....life ain't all bad!! Oh going to view and maybe buy a "chelsea tractor" tomorrow - so we can tow our caravan!

Enjoy your meet up tomorrow!

Oh that film was called Boxing Helena and starred that woman from Twin Peaks,....Sherilyn Flynn or somethig like that!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Have just had a look and Tamsin is right, it did star Sherilyn Fenn. A doctor was obsessed with her and cut off her arms and legs and put her in a box.  I am getting a bit worried about DH now........................ 

Tamsin - glad the funeral went ok. They are always such emotional events. Sorry about AF turning up.  Hope you have a lovely weekend of relaxing and being pampered.

Love Caddy x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning ladies!

I remember that film, though I never saw it - it made the news because some famous actress was meant to play the lead role then pulled out. Who was it? May even have been Helena B-C!!    My work laptop is so slow it'd take too long to back and check the context, but Caddy I'm a bit spooked that your DH might want to put you in a BOX  

Tamsin, sorry your AF turned up and on such a difficult day too!   Glad the funeral was ok. The spa weekend sounds lovely, I could do with some of that!  As for the chelsea tractor, I was going to say noooooo don't do it cos of the emissions, but then I guess if you take UK caravanning hols rather than longhaul flights it might even work out better for the environment   Does anyone else find it really really confusing what the best thing is to do?? Its never as easy as you first think!

Sailaice, how did your first injection go hun? Did you do it yourself or was DH armed and dangerous??   Say hi to Em and Rosie from all of us, and see if you can bring back some babydust from Rosie please!  

Hi baby maggie!  The suns out here too  its great, can't believe how much happier I've felt in the last couple of days and I'm sure its because the days are getting longer and the sun has come out!  How are you doing? Are you up to anything nice this weekend?

 to Sukie, emilycaitlin, Rosie P, Mary M (how are you today?), and anyone I've missed!

Well, another reason for me feeling good is that I've been offered an interview for both the posts I applied for on internal promotion!!  The odds look good, about two people interviewing for each post available, which is also amazing because so many applied, the management have been really harsh in sifting through and offering interviews.  Wish me luck! The interviews are both on 14 March, two days before my review appt at the hospital, so I'll be nice and stressed then


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Helen - great news about the interviews!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I watched Boxing Helena! It was scary!!

Good Luck with the jobs Helen!!  

Tamsin your weekend sounds fab! Take me with you!!!  

Caddy a glass of wine with lunch is therapeutic     

Ow my foot is still hurting


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh lord u lot have been chattering on and i cant keep up so not doing any personals!! LOL

Caddy - u are really naughty - i read what u wrote on the other thread and my heart skipped a beat with joy thinking u were pregnant!! I got really excited and then realised u were kidding!!

Saila - how on earth did u stand on a nail?!!! Well done on the first jab!

We went out with my mum, her partner and 2 brothers last nite to get something to eat and then watch Hot fuzz at the cinema - i have not laughed so much in a long time!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies, 

Just thought i would say hi, not feeling great today, am waiting for my test results from the hospital.

Hope everyone is ok, will post personals later

Love

LizzyMxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lizzyM hope the results are good hun.

Tamsin - forgot to say yes im sleeping better now they are being a bit quieter next door now!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The nails was sticking out of the front of a drawer    It's so sore!

LizzyM hope the results are good


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Sad as I am I googled that film and apparently Madonna and Kim Basinger pulled out before David Lynch settled on Sherilyn Fenn. Was a very dark film!

Baby Maggie, it's lovely here too, but I am so, so cold and can't get warm at all. I have a blanket over my knee like an old grannie!

Sailaice, glad the injection went well and pain free. Ouch though, are you going to be able to do your shopping tomorrow?  

Caddy, I'll be on the Sicilian lemonade so no boozing for me!  

Tamsin, I didn't realise you went to a funeral. Whose was it? Glad it went ok. Sorry AF came. Hope you get on ok with the fertility monitor - they are meant to be very good. Lucky thing going on a spa weekend. Which spa are you going to?

Helen, it sounds very promising about the interviews, especially as they've narrow them down so soon. Best of luck.  

Kate, I really want to see that Hot Fuzz. I loved Shaun of the Dead and love those two.

Hi Lizzy,   hope you're feeling better soon and your results are ok.  

Hi to all you other lovely girls.

Well I went to the docs today, but not much to report as I already knew the result was positive from when I rang them on Tuesday. He checked my blood pressure and that was fine, and my peak flow (for my asthma) and it was fine. My smear test result came back normal     - than goodness - such a relief! The only thing was I had to have an urgent blood test for toxoplasmosis because I was bitten by a cat (not one of ours) a few weeks ago. Am worried now and am having lots more (sorry, TMI   dark blood like stuff now). Doc said to only need to worry if I have pain or fresh blood though and the results of that test should be back on Tuesday. I really hope to god it's clear or I have an immunity.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila - u poor thing   Will me blowing u some bubbles make it better?!!

Hands up those who want some extra bubbles?!!   

Rosie - U have to see hot fuzz!! Glad your tests were ok 

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate,

        

can i have some more bubbles pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Love

Lizzy xxxxxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

LizzyM - hope your test results were ok.   

Kate - we saw Hot Fuzz the other week. A really good bit of fun that cheered up a drab Sunday afternoon. But DH never wants any popcorn and I feel too greedy getting one for myself, because even the small ones are gigantic and cost £16!  Might go to the pictures again this weekend. Any idea what else is on? What are you up to?

Sailace, Rosie and Em - hope you have a great time tomorrow! No gossiping or anything........ 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. 

Loads of love,
Caddy x


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Sal my goodness that sounds painful, hope it's starting to ease. Glad the jabs aren't sore x

Tamsin You seem to go to lots of spa wk ends I'm jealous   have a lovely time  

Lizzy hope the results come back clear x

Well still no A/f but it would normally come around tommorrow but this is driving me completely  


Hi Kate, Helen, Caddy, Mary and all ff girlie's


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

What an afternoon, only half my test results are back and thats only coz the doctors had to chase them up. Would you belive that the lab at the hospital sent them to the ward i was in on wednesday afternoon bearing in mind i was discharged on wednesday morning     . 

So my blood tests are back and they show nothing, so i complained to the doctors that i am not appy as i am still having the pains and dont seem to be getting any better and they told me to go down which i did but i told them that i did not want to go back to hospital    .

So i have been told to double my dose of one of the tablets i am taking, my blood pressure is down and my temperature is up and if i am feeling no better by monday i have to go back to my gp, then they will probably have to send me back to hospital, the only reason i not there now is coz i refused.     

I am so fed up, just want to be better.

I hope you are all ok, sorry no personals but i will try over the weekend.

Love 

Lizzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Lizzy M -   Hope you feel better soon.

Sukie - Hope AF stays away!

AF is 3 days late for me, but I really don't think it's worth testing!

Hi to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls 

lizzyM - i blew u some bubbles so u are on a lucky 77!

caddy - i know popcorn is so expensive but we got in cheap at the cinema last nite as i have an NUS card and hubby flashed his badge!! LOL I dont know what else is on at the cinema i will have a look for u. Me and hubby are going to make it a regular thing now to spend some time together.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all 
Just a quick not e to say old old   got me! Heres to another cycle


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry Sukie 

Hi girls, hope you all having a nice weekend?
That film you been chatting bout sounds alwful 

Well nearly test time for me, wednesday.
I dont know how I feel apart from AFish!
STILL NO SORE BOOBIES, I only have little A cups maybe thats got something to do with it 

Got a letter today frpm London College Hospital, inviteing me for a chat bout IVF tx for this year, It is a last resort for me b4 we go through the adoption process so I really pray that this month is BFP for us.
I know Im not strong enough to handle an IVF failure, I didnt handle 5 failed IUIs.

So excited and scaired all together.
Hope you are all well.
Has anyone spoken to Bubbleicious?, shes not been on here for ages? if your reading babe, I miss you!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Sukie so sorry the witch arrived, take care

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Kathryn and Maggie x good luck to you both


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

AF    TURNED up Saturday morning (just realised i posted on wrong thread)

absolutely gutted to be honest

:-( 

dont know what else to say


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm just saying a quick hello, as I won't be on for a week.  I shall be sunning myself (hopefully) in Portugal!!!

I met up with Sailaice and Rosie yesterday, they are both lovely!  We will have to try at some point to sort something out to all try and meet.

Sukie   AF arrived for me today aswell.  Are you starting clomid again tomorrow?

Kate - Glad the neighbours are behaving themselves a bit more!

Baby maggie - Hope Wednesday brings a bfp for you.  I won't find out till I get back though! Fingers and toes crossed!

Lizzy M - How are you today, any better?

Kathryn - How are you doing?

Caddy - Have you had a good weekend?  Did you go to the pictures?  I recommend Music and Lyrics, it's really good.

Sailaice - How did the bowling go?

Rosie - How are you, have you had a relaxing day today?

Tamsin - I bet you have really enjoyed your spa weekend.  Where was it?

want2beamummy - Sorry about AF.  Fingers crossed for you this month 

Hi to everyone that I've missed, see you soon.  Don't chat too much or I'll never catch up!!!!!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Emily 

Sorry AF showed but enjoy Portugal.    

I am counting down for my hols on Sat and got a big works do Friday night, got new dress, having nails and hair done this week     .

Have had all my bloods done to start IUI soon, got some forms to fill in first

Hope you are all ok, sorry no personals, I will catch up I promise

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girlies!!

Yes I had a lovely day on saturday with Em and Rosie! I totally pigged out <---Rosie's fault  and am very scared to go to slimming world on Tuesday 

Em ~ Enjoy Portugal hope you got everything in the Trafford Centre.

Wanttobeamummy ~ Am so sorry about  are you ok?

BabyMaggie ~  Good luck for testing!! I think Bubblecious is over on the Clomid board 

Sukie ~ I am sorry the  got here  How are you doing? 

LizzyM ~ Sorry about the blood tests hun, the doctors don't sound very efficient  How are you feeling?

Rosie ~ I didn't realise you had to have an urgent blood test for toxoplasmosis! Are you ok?? I think you can only catch that through feces. Has the bleeding stopped?? 

Kate ~ Where did you get your slow cooker recipe book from? I am buying one today 

Well girls I am still jabbing away.  My scan is a week today  I hope this time I get good news


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Sal,
Good luck with your jabbing 
I am excited today as I have slightly sore boobies(although only 2 days left till AF) and one is bigger and fuller than other, thats a treat for me 
Am praying that " Baby mouse" is all snuggled and cozy in my womb 

Hope everyone is well and happy, how lovely that you all met up!
I need to find some FF buddies in Hertfordshire


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am praying that too baby maggie! I would really love to see a BFP next to your name


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

ladies and how are you all??

Well i have finally had all my test reults back and they have all come back fine    very frustrating as something must be wrong, i have been signed off work for another week, have been given more painkillers as it is still no better!!! I was wondering if anyone could tell me something please, if any of you have had a coploscopy how long did you bleed for after and when did it start If someone could answer me i will be very grateful.

Kate - Thanks for the bubbles huni, how are things with you??

Sukie - Sorry about   coming huni, best of luck for this cycle, how are you?

Baby Maggie -   for wednesday huni, fingers crossed will be thinking of you.

Katyloulou - How is things with you??

Want2beamummy - Sorry about the   hun, are you ok i was in chat last night and you didnt speak and then signd out?? Bit worried.

Emilycaitlin - Enjoy your holiday.

Sailaice - Glad you enjoyed your meet but dont let Rosie influence you    Hope your jabbing is going well and you are ok.

Rosie - How are you huni?? Has the bleeding stopped, take it easy sweetie.

Hi to anyone i have missed,

Love 

Lizzy xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lizzy ~ I am really pleased that the results have come back fine!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Well we had a lovely lunch out on Saturday, however Sailaice, I remember things a bit differently. If I remember rightly it was you and EmilyCaitlin forcing chocolate fudge cake down my face, with my hands tied behind my back of course!   Had a really nice time though ad looking forward to doing it again. Apparently with toxoplasmosis if the virus is active in the cat it can be present in their mouths (I suppose as they lick their bums and such), so I should get the results tomorrow. I also have a lump under my arm that I found over weekend, so suppose I should get that checked out.

Babby Maggie, good luck for baby mouse. Sending you  .

Lizzy, the last time I had one (but a bit more was removed, it was a loop incision) I bled for 2-3 weeks. Are you having a lot of pain still? How long has it been since the op? 

Well, we had such a scare yesterday as I was bleeding quite badly so we ended up having to go to A&E. They tried to examine me but my cervix was hiding (it does that at smear tests too when it's nervous) so they did an internal and confirmed it was fresh blood. They sent us to another hospital this morning for an early scan and thank god everything was fine and we saw a little flickering heartbeat. I was convinced I'd already lost it and was absolutely beside myself last night when they said I had to go to A&E, so much so I couldn't breathe. I know I have an awful long way to go and we are by no means out of the woods, but I just feel do relived that everything looks ok for now.

Sorry haven't done many personal - I'm so, so tired. I will try and pop back on later and see how you're all doing.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No-one believe Rosie! She checked the menu online the night before and pre-ordered the desserts  

Am so glad about the scan Rosie   Take it easy today!! Dr Saila's orders


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Rosie hi hun, 

So glad the scan went well for you    .

I had the loop excision to, it was 11 days ago but i didnt start bleeding until last wednesday and the doctor is concerned as it is quiet a bit TMI i know but af due this week 2 so it all a bit poo.

Yes still in pain, but its every time i do something, hopefully the new painkillers will work and make me all better.

If you could shed any more light it would be great as i have to go back to the gp on wednesday if bleeding hasnt slowed abit and she might put me back in hospital


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sailaice, yeah right!   It was a lovely fudge cake though even though I couldn't move afterwards. Thanks hun. I will do doc!  

Lizzy, I'd say just keep your eye on it and the pain. I did bleed pretty heavily for at least 2 weeks and had what I'd call discomfort. If the pain gets bad I'd go to A&E as there is risk of infection and you really don't want to take any chances with your 'down there bits'. Sending you lots of   and   and I really hope you feel better soon. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

I am getting more bloated as the day goes on


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

May be you need a good fart!!!      

But seriously hun, it will a be worth it when you get your BFP 

           

and


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm trying but nothing is coming out


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

it will when you really dont want it to


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok and had a lovely weekend?

Sukie - sorry that your AF came.

Maggie - good luck for testing on weds.

Emilycaitlin - have a fab time in portugal!

Saila - i havnt got a slow cooker book i photocopied the recipes out of my mums book! I just remembered i forgot to email u the rice pudding recipe!

lizzyM - im ok hun just really really tired! Glad your results were ok.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ I have just bought The Slow Cooker Cookbook from Amazon  

LizzyM ~ I know, probably when I'm in a seminar or something


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oooohhh sailaice sounds exciting! U will have to email me some recipes when u get it!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Will do   I hope it is a good one   what book has your mum got? What are the recipes like?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila it was just a book that came with her slow cooker and there are not many recipes on it!​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Same here I got a little one too with mine - god knows where it is now


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL saila - dont do the same thing when u have a baby!!   ​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know poor little soul! It will be left all over the place


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dont worry saila i will be the same!! Im so unorganised as it is!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Quick question ladies what is the myth behind green tea?? Does anyone know, i will try anything once.

Thanks my lovlies. xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LizzyM i have no idea hun - what have u heard?

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi girls 
Hope you all are good?

EmilyCatlin Sorry you had a visit from the   Yep I'm back on the clomid started it yesterday  have a lovely holiday x

Sal hope that it goes great next week xx

Lizzym I was bleeding for just over a week after the loop and felt like period pains, it may be best to go back to hospital if it means it gets sorted, take care hun x

Kathryn Good luck with the IUI    

Sorry for the quick post but my dh has been slaving away in the kitchen making his own spicy meatballs and they're ready!!

Sukie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caddy  Kinda glad i never saw that film!

Tamsin ~ sorry the wicked one showed up hun (((hugs)))

LizzyM ~ hope you are feeling better now.....not sure about the Green Tea.

Sukie ~ sorry the  arrived for you too......hope you are getting on ok  Aw bless your DH....wish mine would slave in the kitchen 

Want2beamummy ~ i posted on the other thread but (((hugs)))

Helen ~ well done for the jobs and good luck for your interviews 

Kate ~ is Hot Fuzz really gory, my DSS said that it was gorier than Shaun of the Dead  I'm not good with gory  

Sailaice ~ hope your foot is better now.....ouch!

Rosie ~ hope you are ok after yesterday (((hugs))) and hope the test results are ok tomorrow

Emily ~ i've probably missed you but have a FAB time in Portugal

Kathryn ~ where are you off too hun?

Maggie ~ i'm a Herts Girl!!! There's a Herts Girls thread if you want to come and join us: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82929.0

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Took me ages to go to sleep last night, felf sick (really sick) dizzy and AFish.
Woke at 6am this morning and did clear blue digital........
ITS BFP FOR ME THANKYOU YOU LORD!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Baby Maggie......fab news for you!!

Enjoy every wonderful minute 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Baby Maggie!! Congratulations      That's fantastic news honey I am really pleased for you!!

LizzyM ~ I take green tea capsules and haven't had any feedback, I posted about it on peer support yesterday too. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87041.0 I think they deplete folic acid from the body but I take lots of folic acid anyway and also would stop if I became pregnant.  I take it to prevent aging 

Sukie ~ Hope you enjoyed your spicy meatballs!! Yum Yum

Kate ~ Where is my rice pudding recipe!! 

LizzyB ~ The foot is slowly recovering.... 

Last night I almost forgot to jab! I didn't get it done until 8pm  silly me.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

THANKS LIZZY,
I FINALLY HAVE A BABY MOUSE


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Babby Maggie and Baby Mouse - fantastic, well done you!  

     

Ps, how do you make the icons move across the screen


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Baby Maggie, OH MY GOD

       

on your            

you must be over the moon, it is so nice to read when someones dreams come true

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy huni, 

      

Love

Lizzy xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?!!

lizzyB - hot fuzz is a bit gory but i like things like that!! But u have to see it as its really funny!!

maggie - congrats on your BFP.

saila - i know im keep forgetting! I will PM u later.

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thyanks Girls,
Feel sick and dizzy but DR said this is a good sign so YAY!


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Just popped in to read up on whats going on!

Can i join ur testers page

We are going for it again this month, but testing won't be until end of March beginning of April.

Mason is now 2 and a bit, so thought we would try naturally again as we cannot afford anymore ICSI and we had a few complications which may have been rectified now so we thought why not.  So we have a few ovulation tests left (although doc advised us not to use them!) he said to "get down to it!" 2 or 3 times a week.

Good luck to you all & take care x

Zoe x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Saila, Lizzy M, and Lizzy B thank you so much for your thoughts and kind words, and Sukie thank you for your message on the Clomid board. I don't know what I'd do without your support.  Am feeling much better today after managing to get some sleep yesterday. Also the bleeding seems to have stopped which is such a relief as I was dreading what I'd see each time I went to the loo. I'm just hoping it stays away now. 

Baby Maggie, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!         Obviously baby mice are lucky! 

Lizzy M, green tea I've heard is good for improving CM and can help with metabolism and losing weight, however too much can interfere with folic acid absorption, so I'd say in moderation it's no problem. I was drinking about 1 cup of it per day.

Sukie, mmmmmmm spicy meatballs. Were they as good as they sounded?

Saila, ageing really!  You're a whippersnapper!!!!

Helen, to get the icons to move you just press on the M button above and then type in whatever text or icons in between it and they will move.

Welcome Zoe. Good luck for this month .

Hi to everyone else.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to the thread zoe - mason looks gorgeous! Good luck for testing.

Ive just fallen asleep on the sofa with the dog! Oooppsss - supposed to be doing my portfolio so about to make a start on that!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations Maggie!     . What fantastic news! That mouse obviously worked a trick!  Am really pleased for you.  

Hi Sailace - glad to hear that you Rosie and Emily gorged yourselves on choccy fudge cake!  Try the peppermint tea for the bloating. 

Kate -   for snoozing with the dog! Good luck with your portfolio.  Bad result for Reading at the weekend! 

LizzyM - sorry to hear you are still not feeling so good.  I don't know much about it I am afraid, but I hope things start to improve for you. 

Hi Sukie -     for this next cycle of Clomid.

Emily - I know you are away, but I hope you are having a great hols in Portugal. 

Helen - best of luck for the interviews.   Go get 'em! 

Hi Kathryn - when are you starting the IUI?

Hi Zoe - good luck for this month. 

Hi LizzyB - hope you are ok! I won't mention the film again!  Went to see Notes on a Scandal at the weekend. Oooooh Judy Dench was really creepy!  Not her usual role!

Tamsin and Want2beamummy - sorry about the old witch turning up. It is just totally cr*p. Hope you are both ok. 

Got my scan and immune tests on Thursday! They only take 17 vials of blood!  Will take a biscuit for strength! 

Love to everyone!
Caddy x


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi girls 

Baby Maggie That is excellent news well done to you both  hope you have a healthy nine months  

Rosie the meat balls where lovely thanks. Glad that the bleeding has stopped and you got to see the heart beat  

Caddy good luck for Thurs 

Zoe Welcome to the thread 

Hi Lizzy how are you keeping?

Hi Sal, Kate, Emily, Helen, Tamsin and anyone I missed x

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

I did get a piece of evidence done for my portfolio and its 3 pages long!

Caddy - i know i cant believe Reading lost again!! Good luck for thursday - 17 vials! Good luck! Im terrible for getting blood out of! I will Pm u soon hun xx

Sukie - hope u are well?

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm good Kate keeping busy, how are you doing?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie its good to keep busy!!

Yeah im ok! Cant actually wait to start my placement now - im bored of being at home!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Not too long now x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

No it isnt thankgod!!

Anyway off to bed now - speak tomorrow

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls.  

Kate ~ Where is my pudding recipe??  

Caddy ~ Wow that is a lot of blood. Make sure you don't stand up too quickly. Have more than a biscuit  

Zoe ~ Welcome! Stick around we aren't totally crazy  

Rosie ~ How are you feeling today? I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and am willing it to stay that way!

Well I am so tired today! I look really washed out. Early night for me I think.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

Saila - i know im so naughty!! Give me a kick up the bum hun!!

I feel so rubbish today - i went on ebay and looked at my friends account and she has been buying loads of baby girls newborn clothes - i dont know if she is buying them for someone or whether she now knows she is having a girl as she would be about 4/5 months pg. If she is having a girl im gutted to be honest. My heart has sunk. She has 3 boys and is the same age as me and she said she didnt want anymore kids unless it was a girl. I just want to cry - i dont even know if i can remain friends with her and feel so selfish for saying that.

Sorry

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ I know it's really hard for you but try looking at it like this...If she was my friend I would be happy for her, sad perhaps I wasn't pregnant but happy that she was. I would think I don't want her baby just like she wouldn't want mine, she can have a lovely little girl and I am very happy for her because one day I will have my own. You need to stay positive babe, try and think of things to do to welcome your own pregnancy. Ie: I am opening a saving account to save for babies arrival. I am detoxyfying my body in preparation for a healthy pregnancy and also am looking at the aspects of my life which perhaps aren't baby friendly and updating them. I know you are hurting babe but I am sure your friend is too. She has had this wonderfull gift in her life yet she probably feels she has to pay for it with your friendship and I bet it's killing her inside. Be happy for her babe I know it is hard, but you wouldn't want her pregnancy/baby anyway you want your own and you are going to get it. Me and you are only 25 and we have time on our sides. Together we will do it.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks saila 

I am happy for her but its so hard to even think about having to face her - i cant be all smiles and cooing over her pregnancy - it would be too false.

I am jealous i will admit that but most of the time i am ok but today i feel rubbish.

Thanks hun for the 25 comment - am 26 but still!!! LOL     As they say u are as young as the man u are feeling and hubby is 25!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DH is 26 in April and I'm 26 in August  

Take some time to yourself then babe. It won't be long until your pg and then everyone will be cooing over you


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Oh Kate - I know it is so hard. Don't feel bad about feeling the way you do. It is perfectly natural and I am sure we all get the same. When you have been ttc for a long time , it is so hard to see people having their second , third or even fourth like your friend, children when we have yet to get off the starting blocks. As I have said before, you put yourself first. If it is too difficult to see you friend then don't. You are the most important person in the equation and we all think you are the bees knees!!!!! 

Hi Sailace - how's the jabbing going? Maybe I should take an emergency choccie bar tomorrow!  I was hoping to get back in time for my aerobics class, but maybe that is being a little over ambitious after the blood drainage!  Maybe I should just lie down on the sofa with some more chocolate to be on the safe side!

Sukie - how are you today, honeypie? 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy ~ I feel like [email protected] today   I need a good cry, can't do it because I am at work so am sat with a massive lump in my tummy.
Aerobics class?  I don't think so missy!! I think pop a hotwater bottle in bed before you leave, stack a small pile of chocolate bars (9-10 bars   ) by the bed and a selection of slushy DVDs next to the TV and your sorted for when you get back


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is ok.

Kate and Sailaice          cheer up my lovelies xxxx

I will do personals tomorrow i think, take care all

Speak soon

Love to you all 

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Just popping on to say a quick 'hi' as I have a lot of work to do. Hope you're all ok?

I'll pop back on this evening and do more personals then.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sailace - that sounds like an excellent plan! Mmmm.......maltesers, minty aero, ferrero rocher, flake, minstrels, caramac and a lion bar. That should keep me going. 
Oh sweetie pie, sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit pooh. It will be the hormones going mental. It is hideous when you are at work and just want to be on the sofa having a good cry. It makes you feel better too. Sending you a big hug.  You are doing so well. Hang in there and the result will be well worth it.

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy ~ Hope there is room for me   I think it was an excellent idea! bags the ferrero roche!! Thank you for the lovely message  

Rosie ~    

Lizzy ~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sailaice said:


> DH is 26 in April and I'm 26 in August
> 
> Take some time to yourself then babe. It won't be long until your pg and then everyone will be cooing over you


Saila u are younger than me - its not fair!!! LOL Oh and ive posted the rice pudding recipe on belly club!!

caddy - thanks for your kind words  Im glad u all think im the bees knees!!   Its just life is so hard at times. I will reply to your PM later.

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, well everyone is younger than me!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww caddy      

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Still I am not too old to act like a three year old!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Kate it's normal to feel that way but as Sal said focus on getting ready for your beautiful baby  

Sal You have a lovely way at looking at things x Hope you are feeling better  

Caddy I'm doing good thanks still popping those clomid pills hoping for a miracle! I'm not too far behind you age wise 31 in Oct and the oldest person by two years at work  How are you keeping?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy acting like a 3 year old is great fun - i tend to act like that when im around my brothers!!

Sukie - hope u are ok hun?

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Kate when my brother and I get together we are like two little kids sniggering 

Janie If you are about, your box is full when I tried to PM you back x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie - how old is your brother? When we go to my mums there is me, hubby, brother who is 17 and my other brother who is 14 and we act like 2 year olds!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

He's 28, we are the younger two of four so goofed around a lot, taking the mickey of the other two


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL sukie thats even worse if u are both in your 20's!!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

I know


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls  

How are you all today?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning saila im feeling a bit better today - probably coz the sun is shining and its pay day so im off into town to spend some money!!!!

How r u sweetie? How r the injections going?

Kate xx​


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Monring ladies, i am still here in the background trying to catch up on what everyone is doing!!!

The strangest thing has happened......well Day 1 of Af was last Wed (28th) but did have spotting Mon & Tues, so off we go counting 14 days - yes? well on Tues i had ovulation symptoms (my friends laugh when i say that - but you all know - we know now when!!!) so i did a ov test yesterday which was positive, so i pounched on DH last night - LOL

and i have told him every other day i till i say so! tee-hee

I have kinda lost it about ovulation at present as i didn't have AF from Sept 06 to Jan 07 then it was a week late this time.

I have also recently been diagnosed with underactive thyroid, and doc has advised losing weight, in last 5 weeks i have lost 10 1/2 pounds on slimming world - so hopefully all these things will help.

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning zoe 

Glad that u ovulated and hubby had a nice surprise!!

Well done on the weight loss - im joining SW next week as im up to nearly 12 stone again and i feel rubbish for it! When we got married nearly 3 years ago i slimmed down to 9 and a half stone and want to get there again!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ Jabs are going ok...I have a nice row of bruises on belly. I have a cold now and am a bit run down. Need to look after myself tonight!!

Zoe ~ Well done on the slimming world loss   I too am at slimming world! Come and join us on the Belly Club, we have a shrinkies thread you will have to share your tips with us


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila u do need to look after yourself hun 

Wow - ok i won an angel reading off ebay as i have had tarot readings before but they have always been wrong and this lady has just emailed me my reading and its strangely very true - most of it anyway 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What did it say Kate??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila it was quite a long one so i will email it to u later if thats ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok hun


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh no Kate, you can't not tell us what it said or I will have to shoot you!

Hello everyone!

Hope everyone has been enjoying the sunshine, whilst I was quite literally drained of blood and money. Sniff....... 

Not being one to over dramatise, I went and had my immune tests amd some hormone tests today at the ARGC. Felt sick and dizzy after all that, so didn't make it to the aerobics class and did eat a ferrero rocher you will be jealous to hear, Sailace.
Had a scan where he saw a small endometrioma (blood filled cyst) on the left hand side, which ironically was not the side I had expected it to be on. Most annoying, but it can be drained for the purposes of treatment (more money!). It will fill up again though. Yuk! And it was stuck down on my bowel again for the zillioneth time!  Anyway, the other side looked ok and he said I was just about to ovulate which is early for me and ideal seeing that DH is away!  Still, after six years, I guess it does not really matter!
So just waiting for my FSH to come down and can't go ahead next month anyway as will be on hols at the end of March. The raised FSH is apparently due to the endo    . 
Just waiting now really.......

Sailace - how rubbish getting a cold when you are stimming as well. Sending you a big Lemsipy hug. 

Hi Sukie - glad to see you are getting on ok with the Clomid, honey. What are you up to this weekend?

Kate - did you buy anything in town? Anything for me? I always find that the sun cheers my spirits. Roll on the summer.

Hi Zoe - gosh that is a quick AF to ovulation! I wish I had that instead of longer cycles. make sure you keep that DH hard at it, so to speak! 

Where is everyone else today? Hope everyone is ok.

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon - where is everyone? Out enjoying the sun?

Have been into town and didnt spend much but came back with loads! I have vouchers for NEW look and they actually had some decent sale stuff! Was also VERY pleased that their size 16 was too big on me!!

Caddy - u poor thing this morning  i hate this endo dont u? Although mine is nowhere near as bad as yours! Cant believe your DH is away when u are ovulating!! I totally forgot to buy u something in town!! How can i make it up? Bubbles?  

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh yes, Kate!

I can never have enough bubbles!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

There u go caddy a lucky 777

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is amazing Kate.

A million times better than any pressie from town (except maybe a bfp! )

You are a star!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys

Hope some of you will remember me. My DH is working abroad for two yrs so ttc is on hold. Just wanted to say congrats to all of those who have had BFP's since i was last on here and good luck to everyone else.

I had an appt at fert clinic yesterday and we are now on the waiting list for IVF!  Hooray!! 
I'm still hopeful that it will happen naturally when i join DH for 6 months in October but it is really excitng to know we are gradually making our way up the list in the meantime.

DH is due home for 2 weeks on the 3rd April. Luckily this coincides with OV so it's back on the crazy pills for me when AF arrives. Having yet another day21 blood test next Friday.

Love and Luck to Everyone

Emma.bxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy glad u liked your bubbles!! They are nice to get arnt they?!! And yes a BFP would be better!!

emma - of course i remember u  Congrats on being on the waiting list that is fantastic! How long do u think it will take?

Wont be around tomorrow as off to Belgium!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Kate enjoy Belgium x

Sailaice Hope you feel better soon  

Emma Hi hun thats good news about the IVF hopefully you won't need it 

Caddy   The ARGC that would be one of my two choices for our next step. It's horrible the prices for all the tests! Having a quite one this wk end how about you?

Hi Zoe Good luck 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Nite girls xxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Emma!

Welcome back.  I blew you some bubbles to welcome you     !!!  How are you?  I'm not really round on this board any more.  As you can see from my ticker, I start IVF soon.  !!

Take care, and lots of      
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Darling Girls  

Kate ~ Did you mail me that hun? I have tons of email addresses so not too sure which one you will of sent it too.

Sukie ~ I didn't realise the ARGC was still open   Are the prices that bad?  

Emma ~ I remember you! Do you remember me?? I am so glad your back stay with us  

Caddy ~ We are over!! And more to the point so are me and ferrero roche...cheating on me like that. Hope they get rid of that bloody cyst  

Well I am still full of flu and so tired. Will be bathing Red for his show tomorrow tonight but I am hoping first he will mate Tinkerbell.


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning ladies, how are we all?

Not convinced about this early ovulation business, so will do a ov test on 14th day and see whats going on!

At work at moment so will read away when i can.

Zoe x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caddy ~ 17!! Good luck getting the FSH down.....endo sucks 

Zoe ~ welcome to the thread  Well done on the weight loss.....fabulous!

Emma ~ good on you for getting on the waiting list 

Jen ~ good luck with the IVF......hope you are celebrating soon 

Sailaice ~ hope you feel better soon hun.....hate feeling poorly 

Kate ~ what are you doing in Belgium?

I think i'm the oldest here.....i'm 40 this year  Excuse the language but how the  did that happen!

Hi to everyone......have a fab weekend,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's crap isn't it Lizzy!   What are you up to this weekend??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Trying to get out of going to MILs for lunch 

Good luck for the show


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmmm is she cooking anything nice? I'll go in place of you  

Cheers babe


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, how are you all?  Just wanted to check in quickly - I'm meant to be working and have so far done b*gger all today! 

Lizzyb, at least you won't have to cook! 

Kate I'm so intrigued to know what your reading said!  Was it really spot on?  Have fun in Belgium.

Sailaice, good luck for your cat show!  Are your cats ok being bathed then??

Hi Zoe, welcome to the thread   good luck with your ovulation test.

Jen, please stay and let us know how you get on!  Hope this works for you    

Hi emma, lovely to hear from you again! Of course we remember you! Great news that you're on the list for IVF now - but as you say, hopefully you won't need it. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you in April, see you back here for you 2ww maybe?

Caddy, sorry to hear your endo is causing you problems. Its good that you can get the cyst treated tho.

Hi Sukie, how are you doing hun?

Right, guess I should get on - am supposed to be writing a presentation for my interview next week, you'd think I'd want to get on with it as its for my own benefit but no I'm just too lazy!  Why do today what you can put off till tomorrow??   Especially when there's FF to read!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Helen FF is a distraction isn't it, my Dh feels abandoned since I found it!  I'm good thanks how are you doing apart from chillin?

Sal I think the ARGC is still open  The prices I got last year made my hair stand on end when adding everything up 

Zoe  

Custard Do stay!

Hi LizzyB  My Dh told me Thierry Henry will be out for rest of the season.

Janie I got the CD. Thanks very much x

Hi to everyone I missed 

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all, Hope everyone is ok, sorry i have not done any personals for a while but i am reading whats going on.

I have a question and would be so grateful for any advice or answers given, as you all know i had a colposcopy thursday 22nd Feb and i was told that you should bleed straight away after but i didnt start to bleed until wednesday 28th Feb which i thought was strange    , anyway my af was due 7th March ( 3 days ago ) but is yet to make an apperance, now i am never normally late, i normally 28 days to the second but nothing. I am still having a slight bleed from the colposcopy but it is too bright to be af, sorry tmi, is the reason i am late due to the colposcopy?? 

I have had sore boobs and the feeling of wanting to be sick in my throat for the last couple of the days i just dont know, could someone please reply    

Love

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello 

The ferry crossings to france/Belgium were quite calm and the weather was nice  Although did get stopped by Belgium police and was pooing myself and thats being polite! I had to hand over my passport and open my boot and they kept asking us for the reciepts which i had! They had pulled over a GB car in front of us and when they opened their boot it had about 4 black bags of tobacco and they siezed their car! He told us we were ok and let us go! PHEW!!!!

What is everyone up too the weekend?

saila - i havnt mailed u yet hun! Will do when i get more time! Hope u are feeling better?

lizzyB - went to Belgium for ciggies and booze!!

helen - hope u are well? I can PM u the reading i dont mind.

Hello to everyone else xx

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helloooo,

It's very quiet on here.......you're usually  so much i can't keep up!

Kate ~ ooh scary....good they let you go. Think my worst nightmare is a cavity search   Hope you had fun though 

Lizzy ~ have you asked on Peer Support......might be worth a try hun 

Sukie ~ well in that case the lovely Thierry can come round my house and get some TLC  How you doing?

Helen ~ how did your presentation writing get on......or did FF tempt you away from it. What day's your interview?

Sailaice ~ hope Red did ok today 

Got out of MILs......don't mind cooking so much and my friends coming over for lunch tomorrow so big yummy roast chicken and apple crumble.......yummmmm

Full of a cold though.....hate hate having a bunged up nose!!

Hope you are all ok and having a fab weekend.....off to watch the ice dancing now,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies!  

Hope your all having a good weekend! I had my first unsuccessful cat show yesterday   I did get red persian best of breed but I didn't get the grand and came third in my side class. Tomorrow I don't know if I'll be on much as I have a scan at 11:30am but I will text and let you know how I get on  

Lizzy ~ I'm still full of cold too. Going to do nothing today except potter about and drink lemsip.  

Kate ~ Wow how scary   am glad everything was ok and they let you go.

LizzyM ~ Have you tested?  

Sukie ~ I heard it was very expensive   but it is also very successful.

Helen ~ My cats are fine being bathed...well most of them   Did you do your presentation?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all just a quickie from me ( i will do personals soon ) i woke up this morning with af in full flow, so the colposcopy must have affected me a bit     boobs are very sore which is odd for me as i never have this but there you go. Will just have to try again this month   .

Salilaice sorry you didnt come first in your cat show huni, good luck for your scan      hope your cold clears up soon

Lizzy hope you feel better to

Kate i would haved pooed myself to i think  

Hi to all, hope you are all ok, take care

Love Lizzy xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies hope u are all well?

Im very tired at the moment!!

lizzyB - i know where is everyone?!! Must be out doing something!!

saila - hope the scan goes ok for u tomorrow.

lizzyM - sorry your AF has come. Im just waiting for mine now!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sailaice ~ sorry about the show hun....good luck for your scan tomorrow 

LizzyM ~ sorry the wicked one appeared 

Kate ~ why are you so tired hun? Watford are through to the semi finals of the FA Cup......woohoooooo 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lizzy i saw that Watford had won! Well done them!

I have no idea why im tired i guess driving to Belgium done it for me!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bit of a rubbish game but a win's a win 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes thats true lizzy!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lizzy M ~ Sorry about  sweetie   hope you are ok.

Kate ~ Hope you have a goods night sleep tonight babe.

LizzyB ~ How is your weekend going? Hope you are having a nice time.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Sailaice good luck for your scan    

Lizzym, sorry AF showed up 

Sorry for the short personals. I found out first thing this morning that a friend is 14 weeks pg and about to emigrate to NZ.  She's the first in our group of friends to get pg.  I'm trying very hard to be pleased and excited for her but just feel so sad.

She's emailed round her 12 week scan pics!  I told her two years ago that DH and I were trying for a family, so I think this a bit insensitive.

Don't think I have the heart to write a congratulating email right now.    God this IF thing is tough.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Sorry for going AWOL, but had a bit of a manic week, last week, which left no time for FF catching up!
I'm ok. DH still hating his job, so is updating his CV, with a view to looking for a new job! Cats are both fine - currently outside sunbathing! Using the ole Clearblue Fertility Monitor this month and so far, no +ive...but am only CD11/12. Spent the day with my sis and 2 nephews yesterday, which was nice. Went swimming both days, but at one point accidently snorted up a load of water and now sinuses are all yuk...oh well!!

*Kate* - Hope you enjoyed your trip to Belgium, although sounds as though it was eventful!! Hope you are feeling less tired today?
*sailaice* -  for the scan - which you should now have had! Sorry to hear about the cat show - but it wasn't all bad aye!
*Helen* - Sorry to hear about the upsetting news from your friend  What day is the interview?
*LizzyM* - Sorry to hear the  got you
*LizzyB* - which month are you 40 hon? I'm 40 this year too! Hope the cold is better today? How was dinner with your friend?
*Emma* - Welcome back! Glad all seems to be progressing for you and  that you catch that eggie when DH returns for leave..so you won't need the IVF!
*ZoeB* - Hi there, welcome to the thread.
*Caddy* - Sorry to hear about the Endo probs hon. 
*Sukie* - Hi, how are you doing?
*Mags* - Huge  on the BFP - wishing you a trouble free PG

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash (can't believe it was a yr ago I was on here!)  Sail so sorry to hear about scan I am thinking of you, really thought this would work this time


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning everyone ~ and what a lovely one it is! (to be stuck in the office  )

My little man is with Nannie today and they have go to the park - bless!

Sorry to here of your news Helen, it is tough and very hard to say congrats without a lump in your throat - here's hoping you can get through it  

Hi to everyone else - hope yo uare all enjoying the  

Ok so still not understanding this ov business   can't really decide what day i am on because i had light spotting on the Monday/Tuesday but full a/f on the Wednesday so anyway i did another ov test yesterday and was +ive but DH   fell asleep at 10:00 last night and there was no waking him  

So did another today and still +ive so i shall get my wicked way tonight!  

Chins up everyone and take care  

Zoe x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening all  Hope u are all well?

Ive had a couple of drinks and very tired so doesnt help! My AF came today after being 4 days late and playing tricks with me so feeling really sorry for myself. I knew i wouldnt be PG but still there is always that little bit of hope that has now gone. Im feeling down, depressed and want to cry all the time - im crying over every PG woman i see, every buggie and every advert baby related. I dont know how much more i can go on like this. I cant see a positive side to life anymore.

Sorry for this rant but u girls understand this pain. Ive lost friends through being how i am - wish i could be different somehow but i cant. I look at myself and just know in my heart i am never going to have a baby and its killing me.

Anyhow.............................

helen - sorry your friend has been so insenstive with the scan pics - maybe she was just too excited!

Tamsin - ive missed u hunny  LOL at your snorting up some swimming pool water - what will u be snorting next?!! I am totally shattered!!

Saila - what happened at your scan?

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Not good news at my scan girl... 

I had lots of follies but they were all too small. On the plus side the womb lining has improved greatly, so hopefully next month we can get the egg bit right too  

Clare ~ Thanks so much for popping by!! Its lovely to see all the pics of Isabel, I always feel so much more positive seeing your threads and lovely pics of your children I know one day I will be joining you as a mum  

Helen ~ are you feeling better?   I know you must be feeling low sweetie but it will be your turn soon  

Tamsin ~ Tell your DH good luck with the job search and let me know if he finds one for me  

Zoe ~ We need to buy you a horn to blow in DH's ear when he falls asleep again!!  

Kate ~ Hon I am so sorry you feel like that. It won't be long until you are having IVF and you will have a baby. Don't give up hope babe it will happen for you.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,
just thought id say hello 
still reading all your posts and checking up on you.
Sal, sorry bout your scan hun 
Gods timing is strange but he knows best, so prayers for next month for you.  

Kate, wanna give you a cuddle sweetie 

Heres some      for you all


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Wow, we're all having a hard time right now, what's going on??    Saliace, so sorry your scan didn't go as well as you hoped - good news that your womb lining was better though!  Can't they give you higher doses/longer on the drugs to get more follies??

Kate, huge hugs coming your way!    AF is such a cowbag sometimes. Its horrible feeling to low, I'm just the same right now so I really sympathise. Is there anything you can do to give yourself something good (and non-fertility related!) to look forward to? Could you pamper yourself somehow - get Dh to cook you a lovely meal and a great big bottle of wine!!  Maybe get back in touch with old friends? Or we could organise another au naturelle girls meet up - whereabouts are you hun? Anywhere near London/Herts?

Zoe, hope you had fun last night  

Tamsin, you are good going swimming! I'm planning to go tonight as well. I've decided to make a real effort to lose a little bit of weight - about 7lbs would be fantastic. I hate it when water goes up my nose, which happens qite often cos I'm not a great swimmer. Then of course I get an intense sinus headache for five minutes and have to stand at the shallow end pulling faces until it passes! No wonder the other swimmers give me funny looks now! 

Hi Baby Maggie, hope everything is going well for you and you are enjoying finally being pg!!

Well I had an absolute disaster yesterday. I've got a stressful week with job interview tomorrow and follow up appt on Friday, and hearing about my friend just sent me over the edge. I was crying at my desk    - bearing in mind I work in an open plan office. So I went to the loo and was in there for half an hour just sobbing my heart out, but I had a meeting arranged with my boss for 11am to go through my interview presentation - which I hadn't finished because I'd been crying all morning! I managed to pull myself together to get back to my desk for this meeting, but then started crying before we'd even shut the meeting room door!!!    

My boss was lovely, very understanding and supportive, but I'm so horribly embarassed now.   I ended up going home yesterday because I was in such a state, and just went straight to bed - not a good sign, when I get stressed and feel low I just sleep all the time. I'm feeling so low today, near tears all the time. I so don't want to go back to work and face my boss. I'm worried I'm going to mess up my interview, which is really important to me. I'm worried I'm going to slip into depression. 

I'm going to look into counselling, because I'm just not coping anymore. sorry to end on a down note, but it has reached a crisis point for me. 

How do you girls cope with it all? How do you keep on picking yourself up off the floor


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!

Helen ~ Nope they are just abandoning it and going to either downreg me next month or double my dose. I am so sorry you feel low. I always sleep too when I am low. At one point in was 4pm till 8am everyday   I too wanted to stay in bed this morning but DH wouldn't let me. I went to see a counsellor for non-fertility problems and I can honestly say it was the best thing I ever did!

BabyMaggie ~ Hope everything is ok with your bubs


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning ladies - lovely   once again

Helen - sorry to hear u feeling low, life is an absolute pig at times     i can only say how much we all feel for you and know how you are feeling (i know there is only so much you can take of people saying it too!  ) and maybe take up the suggestion of sailaice and go see about a counsellor - hope u feel better soon  

Sailaice - sorry about ur scan too - at least the lining was better - just need to get them follies a growing!! upping ur drugs will help hopefully 

Did jump on DH last night   ha-ha - theres no getting away from me 2 nights in a row - and some good ovulation signs yesterday - so who knows...........................

Well better get back to work - bosses wife keeps sniffing around  

Thoughts for today..........      

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope you have ovulated Zoe!! Have everything crossed!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all ok?

Off out in a while to take my car to the garage again!!

Saila - sorry your scan wasnt so good hun. How come they have to collect eggs for IUI or am i wrong there?!

Helen - sorry u didnt have a great day yesterday - i find myself running off to the loo a lot and having a cry! But my boss is not understanding - in fact she is a right cow!! Sorry but she is! Im starting slimming world tomorrow nite and then going swimming with a friend who is 40 and has grown up kids and she is lovely! So maybe losing some weight mite make me feel better in myself. Maybe its coz i feel me and hubby are having problems which is bringing me down as well. I live in Berkshire.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They don't collect eggs Kate   I just didn't have any to ovulate with. Good Luck with the car.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I see saila thanks for explaining that. I dont really understand IUI!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon!

*Kate* - Thanks - I've missed you too! Sorry to hear AF got you and that you are feelig so down. Best of luck at SL and hope the swimming helps cheer you up a little - I always find it's gives me a natural high afterwards! What's up with you and DH?

*Helen* - oh no, you are having a right rough time aren't you.  I think counselling would be a very good idea. I know it's helped me. Sounds just like bad timing - lots of significant things happening in the same week! So makes things harder to cope with. Are you woking from home today? Maybe best, if you can, to spend rest of week at home, other than out for your interview and Appt. 

*sailaice * - Sorry that the scan didn't go as well as hoped, although the improved lining is a great step forward! I'm always surprised they expect these things to hit the jackpot first time. So try not to get too dispondant just yet.

Well now it's my turn......(and no laughing!!), I have found a few grey hairs, (on my head)  I know for all you youug slips of things, this may seem a minor gripe, but for me, it's another big step into the downward spiral of old age and all that comes with it...body clock not ticking anymore, but bonging very loudly! God how depressing!!

Still,at least the sun is shining! 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin - oh my grey hairs!! I remember finding one on me and huge months ago and i freaked out!!

I cant wait to start slimming world and start swimming again!

I dont know - cant seem to have a laugh with DH anymore - guess i worry too much and nag at him all the time for not doing anything!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Kate - I s'pose I've got away with it up till now, coz I'm fair haired, but it's obviously darker blonde, at the roots, from my lack of hi-lights and so that's what is giving the game away. At least the wrinkles haven't started yet!!

I know what you mean about the relationship side of things with DH - We used to be so happy and care free, prior to all this IF lark and no matter what we do, to try and change things, it only ever seems to be a temporary fix!   I'm becoming more and more despondent about my chances of ever having a child of my own......


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I always get loads of grey hairs   I have black hair so they are soooo obvious


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww saila! 

Tamsin - i know - i use to have so much fun and care free and sometimes now i am but then someone will say something and as much as u try to shrug it off it still hurts!

I know im begining to convince myself this is it - this is us for the rest of our lives.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Sorry for the brief post, but am well busy at the mo. 

Sailace - I am so sorry that this IUI cycle has not worked out for you. Sending you a big hug.  

  to Helen and Kate. I know exactly what you are going through and it stinks! 

Tamsin - you are doing well to have only just found grey hairs. I have been finding the evil buggers for years now.  

Will catch up properly later.

Love to you all!
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just been on phone to hospital, they are going to downreg me on CD22 of next cycle and then give me menopur!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't posted for a few days. We went to stay with my parents in Blackpool for DH's birthday and I've been pretty busy since we got back.

Looooooooooads has happened since I last posted and I've no chance of catching up!!!   Will try my best though.

Helen, so sorry your finding things really tough with your friend's announcement that she's pg.   I have no real words of wisdom to offer except I remember when the first of my close friends announced she was pg a few years back, and since then practically all my friends (except 1) has at least one and it kind of gets harder, but you also get stronger and find ways you can deal with it best. I hope you manage to feel better and send her an email, but I find short and sweet is always best so it's not too painful. I think that it was always hope that kept me going. When we first got married we discussed what we'd do if we couldn't have kids and we decided we'd never go down the IVF route, however that all changed and after the last m/c we decided we would do anything it took. I found counselling helped me a great deal and when I was feeling like I couldn't move forward she showed me a totally new way of looking at things. I went from thinking that I was really unlucky because of the things that had happened to me the last few years to thinking I was in fact really lucky to still be alive. If you have a good counsellor I'd say stick with them like glue!

Tamsin, good luck with the fertility monitor testing.   My cat Oliver loves sunbathing too, but it's not good as he's almost completely white!  

Zoe, I always counted the first day of full flow as cd1, as I get spotting a couple of days before AF too. Good luck!  

Kate, sorry the whole ttc thing is getting you down hun. I used to get very, very down when I got a BFN and I think also I was hormonal and felt like just giving up at the end of each cycle. I know lots of ladies from the ICSI board who have had success when they felt like they would never become pg, so I know it's hard but try to stay positive - there's no reason why you won't be a mum and you have lots of time on your side. I also know some ladies who were just about to go for IVF and got pg naturally (my FF Natalina was one of them), so it can happen even when it feels like it never will. Stay   hun, and don't forget to try and do nice things with hubby too. Things can really get to your relationship in this game, but it's always good to remind yourself of why you fell in love in the first place and relax and enjoy eachother. Good luck hun.  

Sailaice, I hope you're feeling a little better this afternoon. Sending you   and definitely not kicks up the bum!   I'm really hoping that next cycle they will nail it with the lining and the eggs.  

Tamsin, I wouldn't worry too much about your grey hairs. I found quite a few for the first time about 7 years ago and it drove me mad. In reality it doesn't really mean anything (some people go grey really young and others not until they are older, and most of us somewhere in between). That's what they invented hair dye for so we can keep looking as gorgeous as ever!  

Hi to Caddy, Lizzy and everyone else I've missed. I really hope the sun starts shining for the 2ww Naturally girls soon.  

Take care.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Saila you just posted while I was typing.   It might be better that they're doing that rather than not doing and possibly having another wasted cycle. At least they are covering all the angles this time.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, sorry i havent posted for a few days, it was first day back at work after all my time off and i was so tired.

Baby maggie - How are you? Hope that you are taking it easy and everything is ok.

Sailiace -         sorry about your scan huni, hope your ok.

Kate - AF is a b***h huni, belive me i know next month is our month. Good luck for slimming world, i love swimming but i never go really unless i on holiday.

Rosie - Hope you and beanie are ok,

Tamsin - Well done on all the weight loss, i think you passing it to me    i cant seem to shift any at the moment!!! I found my 1st grey hair on my 21st birthday, i cried    i find it every now and again, flippin thing, it the only one

Heleno - I just want to come and give you a great big hug sweetie, i sorry you feeling so down, we all cope in different ways but i think our main way is by posting on here       

Zoe - Fingers crossed for you huni, hopefully last night you did it. I sure dh didnt mind you jumping on him    

Hi to anyone i have missed, take care all

Love Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi girls 
Sorry to hear that so many of you are having a hard time at the mo  

Helen It will happen for you and you just have to keep reminding your self of this. It's horrible to hear that someone gets pregnant when you've been trying for so long. The way I see it (in regards to the depression from the pannick attacks and ttc) is I'm going to counseling still which is good, but I'm determinded to not let it beat me and trying to focus on the positive things in my life. Which seems to be working better than the counseling.

Sal Sorry that the scan didn't go well good luck for next month x 

Kate Sorry the the witch got you   Hope you start to feel better soon x

Tamsin Hey hun good to see you back, don't worry about the grey hairs you'll have a lot more when your running around after  your little toddler in a few years time  

Hi to every one else 
Speak soon 
Sukie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi hunnies I'm home!!!!

You lot have nattered so much, that i have absoloutely zero chance of catching up!!  I've quickly flicked through, and am getting the gist that everyone is feeling a bit down or having bad news, so I'll send a big  to you all from me.

Portugal was lovely, and the villa was gorgeous, should have been £600, and we got it for £200!!!!!!  I'll give you the name of the website if anyone wants it, on a pm.  I'm working tomorrow, so I'll get on line at some stage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Emilycatlin Glad you had a good hol, if you could pm me the website that would be great thanks x

Janie tried to PM you but your box is full again  Thanks for the cd it is great Me and DH both fell asleep for the night the first time listening to it  It's a lovely cd I do appreciate it. Hope you and the baby are doing well x

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls  Car is in the garage again!!

caddy - hope u are well? Thanks hun 

saila - good luck for DR next time!

lizzyM - thanks hun  Was chatting to u in chat - i said my friend text me - it made me cry even more!!

sukie - hope u are keeping well?

emilycaitlin - lovely to see u back glad u had a good time!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm ok thanks, how are you doing now?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie i was slowly getting there and my pg friend text me and i just burst into tears!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Kate  You will get there x and you'll be starting your placememnt soon, so that will help take your mind off things.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie i hope so - being at home doesnt help!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em ~ Welcome back!!! I am soooo glad your back. Hope you had a fab time  

Kate ~ You ok today??

Sukie ~ 

LizzyM ~ I hate going back to work after time off. Can't wait till I am a housewife  

Rosie ~ I think the menopur will be more effective if they downreg me first  hang in there wee bean you will have a playmate soon  

How is everyone today?? Some news for you all - Janie has had a gender scan she is having a boy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all well?

Saila - yeah im a bit better today thanks. How about u? Wow Janie is having a boy! Congrats!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats good Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just had a lovely bath as i had a full flow day of AF yesterday so feel better now!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning girls!

How is everyone today?

Kate - are you feeling any brighter, honey? 

Hi Sailace - wow, you will be on a regime like IVF! Keeping everything crossed for you that this will be the one! 

Emily - glad you had a fab hol. And you have brought the sunshime back with you!

Sukie - how are you doing? Is the Clomid going ok?

Helen - felt so sad reading your post.  IF is just a complete b*tch and just makes you think "why me?" As the girls have said, you will get there. It may not feel like that sometimes, but you will. 

Hi Tamsin - hope you are not stuck in the bathroom still searching for those grey hairs! 

Hi to LizzyM and Zoe and Emma (good to see you back! ) and Kathryn (where are you?). 

I felt a bit sad about the ARGC board yesterday as there had been some BFPs but the one girl with endo on her third attempt had got a bfn. So sad for her and mde me realise what a long way to go that I have. On a brighter note, I have been recommended to take agnus cactus for lowering my fsh. Let's hope it works.  Got a prog test on Friday as got a surge on the OPKs on Saturday. Typical as DH was away.  So annoying.
Was going to go to the gym later until I noticed that my legs were stripy. I used that gentle overnight, put on for a few nights to build a gentle tan RUBBISH, for ONE night and have come out stripy and have a big dirty orange ring round my mouth. DH was wetting himself this morning and I had no idea why as I had  not looked in the mirror!  Will have to go round with a bag on my head!

Love Tiger Woman x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your support      I'm a bit better today though it was a bit awkward seeing my boss again this morning for the first time since sobbing at him    I'm also convinced he's told his boss about it (which I suppose is only natural) as I got a very meaningful 'how are you?' from the Big Boss this morning!

Got my job interview at 3pm - with Big Boss!! And others. Am absolutely bricking it, still haven't practised my presentation, arrrgh!!!

Kate, I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better   Can't believe you got anothe text from a pg friend that made you cry!!  

emilycaitlin, could you pm me the website please? I think I need a holiday!!! 

 to all you other lovely girls, sorry for the lack of personals I will catch up later when my interview is over.

xxx

caddy you posted while I was typing - OMG re the tanning!! Only one thing for it, get yourself down th nearest beauty salon and have a full massage/facial/spraytan to cover the evidence!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy - AKA tiger lady!! lol Good luck for the blood test on friday   Sorry that a fellow FF on the ARGC board got another BFN - its hard isnt it? Its also really hard to know what to say. Im feeling a bit better today thanks xx Hope u are well?

Helen - good luck for 3pm!! Yeah im a wee bit better today - i didnt text my friend back - she must know im annoyed as i usually answer my texts really quick!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Helen - best of luck for the interview! You knock 'em dead!   Good idea re the beauty salon. How embarrassing though!

Hi Kate - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. What you up to today?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy - i really must go and have something to eat then do some studying!!! LOL But i cant drag myself away from here......


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

GET OFF HERE KATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only joking.....................It will be lonely without you................


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy _aka stripy tiger woman_ ~   Poor you hon. Can't believe you have gone stripy!!  Can you pin DH to the bed so he can't go away?  Good Luck for the blood test.

Helen ~ Get practicing!! Good Luck for the interview, I'm sure you won't need it!  

Kate ~ Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL saila - poor tiger ladys DH!!!    

Caddy - awww thanks hunni   

Right im going................


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I am off too!

DH said he will still kiss my orange chops when he gets in!  Bless. Hope it is dark by then! 

Was relaxing in my bath, trying to scrub my tango'd body, when a spider came out of nowhere and started to descend onto my head.  I am so scared of them. I went under the water and when I surfaced it was dangling over me. Had to limbo under it to get out of the bath.
Goodness knows what horrors await me on this bike ride. 

Are you doing some work Kate?
Ha, obviously not if you are looking on here! Right, detention later!

Ta ra!
The orange zebra! x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy ~ Let me get this straight...you were in the bath...looking like a tiger....doing the limbo under a spider??


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Correct!

And I think the man cutting his hedge out the back got a bird's eye view!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I bet he is about to become an avid gardener now, specialising in hedge cutting


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies - i went and had something to eat and was watching the horse racing when i fell asleep! Ooopppsss!!

Caddy - i didnt get any work done - i have 2 days more to do some though! LOL at u and the spider - i have a very strange piccie of u now limboing in the bath!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi girls, Had a rubbish day at work I work my **** off every day with no thanks and lots of agro today  Had a bit of a cry on the way home which helped though I must have looked like a nutter   I blame the clomid 

Caddy Reading your posts made me laugh (tiger lady)  Don't change, your great!

Jane That is excellent news   

Helen Hope the interview went well x

Hi Sal 

Kate Hope you get lots of work done  

Hi all you lovely girls 

Dh has just gone to get a curry to cheer me up aahh! 

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah bless you DH Sukie!!   Nasty clomid making you cry  

Did you join slimming world Kate?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

Feeling very annoyed with myself....no willpower this evening= no swimming and to make matters worse, we ordered kebab for tea! Makes mental note to one's self...must try harder....unfortunately I gained both last week and this week.....oh if only you could press a magic button aye and have all the weight drop off overnight!! DH now full of cold and being a typical bloke about it!!! 

*Sukie* - Soz to hear you've had a crap day.  How was the curry? What did ya have?
*Caddy* - Oh dear soz to hear about the tanning cream nightmare....you are not alone, I too tried it last year and got similar results! I bet Mr Spider was more scared of you, than you, he! Nah, it's ok, I'm over my grey hair shock now! LOL  with the test on Friday!
*Helen* - Really hope the interview went ok. Is nice that everyone is being so understanding at work
*Jane* -  on your scan....now you can get busy thinking of boys names!
*Emily* - Welcome back from your hols! Sounds like you had a blast! Hope first day back at work was ok?
*Kate* - Did you manage to get any studying done? Hope AF is being kind to you, with no pains etc. Did you make it to SW and swimming?
*sailaice* - How are you feeling today hon? You seem in good spirits?

 to *Rosie, Emma, LizzyM, LizzyB * and anyone esle I've missed!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!

Hi Tamsin ~ I feel better today. Just trying to have fun on my "holidays" from TTC


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all!!

Sailaice - Send us a postcard!!!  

Tamsin - I am just the same with willpower.  I had done so well in January and Feb losing weight, and then I've lost the plot completely!!

Sukie - How are you?

Caddy - I never get tanning cream right, I always end up with streaks, even with those moisturiser ones that 'don't streak'!!

Helen - How is it going?  I've pm'd you the website.

Kate - How are you finding slimming world?

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned.  Am trying to catch up on all the washing we brought back now!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning my lovelies!!

sukie - sorry u had a rubbish day at work yesterday and hope today is better for u 

saila - yep i joined slimming world and was  by how much weight ive put on since getting married!! So today is the first day of it and im really determined now!

Tamsin - sorry u feel so unmotivated! Come on girl u can do it  I was naughty and didnt get any studying done but i am doing some today! I got my essay back and only got 60 - was gutted coz i put a lot of work into it!! AF is almost gone thankgod! I hate the things! I joined slimming world  And possibly going swimming tonite!

Emilycaitlin - hope the washing is going ok? Slimming world seems easier than WW

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em ~ I have met you and you don't need to lose any weight! You are scrumptious just as you are!!

Kate ~ Don't worry about it, it will all fall off! I am upset I gained a 1.5lb this week  

 where is everyone else ?? where are our blooming pg ladies Rosie and Baby Maggie! Don't leave us


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila - oh no gaining some weight but u have been on injectables havnt u?!

I have been good and got some studying done!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girlies!

Wow it is really quiet on here today!

The stripes are starting to calm down and I braved the swimming pool as it is quite dark in there. DH was most gleeful when he got in as the only bit that wasn't stripy was my back which he had done. Men are such excellent gloaters! 

Sukie - sending you a big hug as the Clomid is obviously playing with your emotions.  I always think that if you need a cry, you should have a cry. I usually feel better afterwards. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.

Hi Sailace - I found the spider hiding in the loo roll.  Eek! It was just waiting for me! I was thinking, if you are down regging in a month or so's time, then we may be cycling together (if my prayers are answered and my fsh comes down so I can start IVF). I am doing the short protocol, which means no down regging, so we should start stimming around the same time. Mind you, these could be famous last words, as something usually goes wrong where I am concerned. Would be nice though.  Fingers crossed.  

Hello Kate - that mark for your essay was a bit mean.  Mind you, isn't 60% a grade B? That is pretty good. Hope you have not been snoozelling again! 

Tamsin - you were doing so well with your weight loss as well. These things are just minor setbacks and when the nice weather is here you will be swimming non stop! Although sitting in the sun with a glass of wine is rather more tempting!

Big Hi's to Emily and Helen and Emma and Zoe and Lizzys M and B!
Hope you all having a good day. Make the most of it as they have said there may be snow next week! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy hello 

Glad the stripes have calmed down!

I have been doing some studying so dont panic i didnt fall asleep!!

Yeah 60% is a pass as we only need 40 but after putting loads of effort into it and i had got the diagrams wrong but so did everyone else as the question wasnt explained out very well!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

That is most miffing, Kate! 

Was going to ask, what with all this horse racing you have been watching  , who is going to win the Grand National? And have you got this Saturday's lottery numbers?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL caddy!

Oh yeah i love the grand national! Normally pick the winner 

Im rubbish with guessing lotto numbers! Shall i have a guess anyway and see how i do for saturday?!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all just a quick one from me, i will do personals tomorrow as i am day off and have the day to myself then i going shopping with the girls in the afternoon for my night out next weekend.

I hope you are all well and not letting everything get to you, hope to catch you all soon.

Loads of love

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lizzy take care and speak tomorrow xxxx

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Lizzy! 

Yeah, go on Kate! Using your mystic meggery to pick the six winning numbers and then I shall get a ticket! And If I don't win I will come round and steal your tele!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy said:


> Hi Lizzy!
> 
> Yeah, go on Kate! Using your mystic meggery to pick the six winning numbers and then I shall get a ticket! And If I don't win I will come round and steal your tele!


LOL!!    

Ok i predict..................... 3 11 21 34 37 43

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Right, I will get a ticket and will e mail you from my blackberry on the beach in the Bahamas! 

No, strike that, I will get my butler to do it like Joanna Lumley on those car adverts!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL caddy!!

If they are the winning lotto numbers im going to stab myself in the foot!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh no! Are you not getting a ticket? Will give you a fiver if I win!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww thanks caddy! I do the lotto and thunderball every saturday but we have our own numbers!

Kate xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Lizzy, thanks for asking. Me and beanie are ok (I think - I hope), How are you? Hope you enjoy your shopping trip.

Em, good to see you back. Did you have a nice time? Bet the weather was warmer than here wasn't it? If you don't mind would you PM me that website about the villa, as my sis and her boyf like Portugal and usually try and go for a villa when they go? Thanks hun.

Helen, good luck with your interview, sending you lots of  .

Caddy, you made me laugh so much with the visuals of you made up in tiger stripes limboing in the bath - I added my own sound track of the lion sleeps tonight!   

Sukie, that sounds like the Clomid making you emotional. Sending you  .

Tamsin, I'm sure weight will start to drop off if you have to run around looking after your DH with his man-flu. Men eh - don't you just love em?  

Sailaice, I'm here  . I hope you are enjoying those cocktails in the jacuzzi on your 'holidays'?  

Has anyone heard from Mary - she doesn't seem to have been on here for a while? Hope she's ok  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Do you girls mind if I continue posting on here? You have all been so very supportive and I'd be really sad and miss you loads if I had to go?   I don't want to offend anyone though if you've all had enough of me!  

Take care girls.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

AAARGH!! I've just typed a reply and my internet crashed!!!

Rosie - i have no problem at all with you posting on here, it is a sign of hope for us all!

Sailaice - Thanks for being kind, but I think either I must have worn a very concealing outfit or you need your eyes testing!!!   I need to lose about 2 stone!

Those of you on slimming world, do any of you have a really sweet tooth?  I do, and am thinking of a change from ww, but I don't know if I could handle the sw diet.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie ~ I have absolutely no problem with you posting here at all!!!  

Em ~ Do you have dodgy mirrors in your house?? I think you need to buy new ones as I don't need my eyes testing because you and Rosie looked GORGEOUS!!  

Caddy & Kate ~ I put the lottery on too! I have won a tenner twice the past couple of weeks!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Rosie Please stay and I'm not just saying that because your my modorator  thanks for the hug x

Kate I'm much better today, I had it out with the people who upset me and we are all happy again 

Caddy I think your right it is better to get it out, think of us all when you are living it up in your new jetset life 

Tamsin I had my usual chicken korma and pilau rice with nann bread it was yumm. You have to treat yourself some time and you'll lose it again I have faith in you 

Talking of food mine is ready, homemade spicy meatballs mmmmm

Speak to all later 
Sukie x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya,

Back from travels to London! I'm so glad I don't have to commute up there anymore -gawd knows how I stood it for all those years! Well still showing low fertility on the Monitor, so am hoping tomorrow might start to see a rise, as have cm, but not sure if ewcm? Still, DH in no mood for the mattress mambo, so just as well! Still, it's Friday tomorrow!!

*sailaice* - Glad you are feeling good today! Well done on the lotto wins!
*Kate* - Well I've been a good girl so far today, but then there is a bar of chocolate lurking...wonder if I'll be able to resist! Soz to hear about the essay result, but still, it was a pass! Glad SW went ok. Did you go swimming in the end? I might just have to buy a ticket with those numbers on now...!! I run a syndicate of 15, as well, as buying my own!
*Emily* -  with the washing! Worst part of a holiday!
*Caddy* - Glad the stripes are fading! Yeah I heard that about the snow too!! Another snowbear could be in the offing!
*Rosie* - I too have no probs with you continuing to post! It's inspiring! You're right about running round after DH! Men are such babies when it comes to illness! I forget, when is your scan?
*Sukie * - Mmmmm yum, Korma is one of my favs. Glad you are feeling better today!
*Helen, LizzieM, LizzieB, Mags, Mary * - how are you all?

Tams
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all well?

emilycaitlin - i have a sweet tooth as well and find that SW is better for having sins than WW but it still wasnt easy!! As i normally munch away on chocolate and biscuits!

saila - for a while i was winning a tenner here and there but havnt for ages!

Tamsin - hope u get a surge hun!! I didnt go swimming last nite i ended up in the pub!! But i did drink diet coke and was playing pool so had some exercise!! But off swimming tonite! Im now considering buying a lotto ticket with those numbers now!! LOL

Well my car is still in bits!! AAAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning Girls  

Lovely   once again.......did somebody mention snow next week  

Well i guess i am officially in the 2ww once again   had few twinges but.....who knows!!  

I figure i have lost bit of weight, also taking thyroid tabs for underactive thyroid, me & DH were both diagnosed with Chlamydia after i gave birth to Mason - do not know where that came from  , but could have been a key "fertility" factor last time - both been treated now, also all the pressure/questions from people is all off now, so we will wait and see.

Hope you all well and have a brill weekend  

Zoe x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

oh and i forgot too......on the exercise subject!

managed 1/2 hour in gym last night then 1 hour of water aerobics and.....................pub for bingo! ha-ha (me on diet coke too!)

Zoe x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

all, i have sat and read all the posts and now i am going to do some personals so here goes   

Sukie - How has work been since your awful day huni?? I hope you are ok and feelong a bit happier     

Emilycaitlin - So glad you enjoyed your holiday, what a bargain you got the villa for! How are things with you, have done all your washing yet??

Kate - How are you huni? I have made a note of those 'winning' numbers, hope you get something so you can fix your car. Have you heard from your friend since the other day? I hope you enjoy your swimming.

Sailiace - How are you? Have you heard back from eastenders or the bbc you gone quiet on that topic. 

Caddy -    Re spider and stripy legs, i am sure the parts that werent stipy looked lovel and brown, good luck for your blood tests today, hope it goes well.

Heleno - How was your interview huni? I hope you are feeling happy    

Tamsin - Mmmmmmmm kebab, yummy, your allowed a treat huni every now and again, one slip is ok just focus again and you will be fine, you have done so well so far.

Rosie - Dont go huni, i have no problem with you posting on here it wont offend me in the slightest, Hope you are ok??

Babymaggie - WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUU?

Zoe B - G ood luck for your 2ww     Well done for the going to the gym and pool for that amount of time, you must have been knackered when you finished, i couldnt do it huni,

Hi to everyone else i have missed.

Well as i had a colposcopy 3 weeks ago i havent been allowed to make love for 4 weeks and the ban ends next friday which is good as that is ment to be my most fertile day so i will be on my 2ww from then!!! I am going to the docs with dp next friday as he wants to be tested and i have only had cd21 tests so i want to know what others there are for me.

Speak to you all soon

Loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

girls! Deep breath, this is a long post...

Wow, you've all been busy chatting!  Don't know if I can catch up with everyone right now, but good to see you're all ok.

Rosie P, please please stay!  You've been so supportive for the rest of us, and we're all rooting for you to have a happy pg, we need to know you're ok!  

Tamsin, love your new piccie - very glam! Hope you get that rise this weekend - and Dh is feeling better  

Sailaice, how are you hun? Got anything nice planned for the weekend?

ZoeB, well done on going to the gym, and   for your 2ww.

LizzyM, excellent timing for BMS then! Are you feeling recovered from your coloscopy?  What tests is your DH having??

Kate, If the question was confusing it sounds like you should be pleased with 60! What's wrong with your car?

Hi Sukie, glad you're feeling better.

emilycaitlin, I'm not on SW so can't help you, but have you tried dried fruit to satisfy sweet craving? Dried mango is very sweet - you shouldn't eat too much of it, but a little bit is good for you.

Well, my interviews are OVER which is the main thing! Phew! I think it went ok, as always after I'd left I thought of lots of better answers to the questions, hey ho.    I don't expect to find out if I've been successful for another couple of weeks now, but I don't really mind - if I don't get it, I tried my best and I'll probably look for another job elsewhere. So its ok either way.

Well, I actually saw my consultant this morning for the first time, she was lovely! I have a hydrosalpinx in my left tube, which could well explain why I haven't fallen pg yet. She was very positive though - your chances go up for a few months after an HSG and one tube is still open, so I might be lucky in the next little while. Apparently, when one tube is blocked to the extent that it can't move, the other will reach across and grab the egg!! So even if I'm ovulating on the left I could still conceive - as long as my left tube is completely dysfunctional. Wierd. 

Anyway, I have to go for an ultrasound in a few weeks to check if its still blocked, and if it is she will remove it, which she said should also really improve our chances. She's also referred me to Hammersmith hospital in the meantime, so I should hear from them in three or four months.

I'm so pleased, the consultant was really good, has made me feel much more positive about it all, and she was obviously trying to speed things up as much as possible. She sent me and DH for a blood test for HIV etc which apparently you have to have done before referral. Turns out DH has never had a blood test before - what a fuss he made!     

Does anyone know how likely it is that a hydro will just disappear on its own??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls 

Have just been shopping and brought loads of yummy and healthy foods!

Zoe - well done at the gym and good luck with the 2ww  

lizzyM - bet u cant wait to beable to do the deed again?!! LOL I am ok thanks - a bit better. Im slimming now so hopefully losing some weight will make me feel a lot better in myself. I havnt heard from my friend since she sent that text as i never replied to it - it angered me so much i knew i would say something nasty to her and i really dont want to be like that!

Helen - they worded the question wrong so i drew the wrong diagram so lost marks thats why i was annoyed!! I have no idea whats wrong with the car but hopefully find out! Sorry to hear one of your tubes is blocked but yes the chances go up after a HSG although didnt happen for me!! LOL

Well if those winning numbers come out now then that would be funny explaining it all to the papers!!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm at work, so have to go in a sec, I'm completely on my own (again ) tomorrow, so if any of you fancy giving me a hand, you are welcome!!!!!

Sailaice thanks hun 

Hope everyone's ok, will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emilycaitlin i will as i start my placement on monday and its weird not having been at work for 4 weeks!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Afternoon campers!

Had my lovely blood test today, which was ok and then bought loads more garb, including delicious   whey protein shake stuff which I have to have with rice milk. Chunder city!!!!!!!!!!! Will start it soon after some nice wine at the weekend! 

Helen - I had a hydro in my left tube too. I had mine clipped (probably the wrong thing to do) and then removed later as it had become all manky. Is there any chance they can clear it? I think it is unlikey that it will just disappear on its own, but check out the hydro thread on here as those girls will know the best. Apparently hydros are thought to be not good as they leak nasty chemicals which may affect implantation. Glad to hear things are moving on for you though. Aren't these men wimps, eh? 

Hi kate - hope you are feeling lucky!    Can't wait to count my winnings on Saturday.  Enjoy your last couple of days of freedom before work on Monday. Good timing for the snow!  Hope you get your car sorted, chick.

Emily - I would love to help you out, but I have got my PJ's on already so no can do. Maybe next time! 

Hi Tamsin -  get down on it!  Hope you get a positive form the monitor soon. No excuse not to get some practice in though! 

LizzyM - sounds like you will have a lot of catching up to do next week!  

Hi Sailace - what you up to this weekend? Any cat shows?

Sukie - hope you enjoyed the meatballs. They sounded scrummy. 

Hi to Zoe and Rosie and LizzyB.

Wishing everyone a fabbo weekend!

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL caddy i will be hiding on saturday nite if those numbers dont come up!!  

Snow?!!!! HUH?!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, Kate.

Tomorrow will be nice, but Sunday is forecast for arctic winds to come in and possibly snow. Eek!

One for being tucked up on the sofa eating scrummy snacks, me thinks.

(Or counting one's lottery winnings.....................................)

Love Caddy x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thank you all so much for wanting me to stay. It really means a lot as you've all been there for me through thick and thin and always made me feel welcome and at home on this thread from day 1. You really are a lovely lot.  

Em, I have a very sweet tooth and one thing I enjoyed about WW was the little bars and cakes etc. you could eat when you needed to indulge. I never got on very well with SW as a lot of people plateaued after losing a bit, whereas with WW you reduce the points you eat as you lose. I did lose 3 stone at WW, but that went back on after my head injury and PCOS got me.   Sailaice is your girl to ask about SW - she knows what's what. You'll all be like  in no time! 

Sailaice, I think you may need an eye test if you didn't see my spots that day hun!   They are my new best friends as they aren't budging.

Oooo Sukie, is there any way you can send me some of those spicy meatballs in the post? Or could you at least post the recipe? I love spicy meatballs!!! 

Tamsin, hope your DH is feeling better and not making you still run around after him?   My scan is on 16th April, so only 4 weeks on Monday. Trying to keep myself sane, but not easy as I was half way to   as it was!

Lizzy M, glad you're nearly done healing hun. Great timing on the BMS front too, that was lucky! Good luck!  

Helen, glad your interview is over. Keeping everything crossed for you!   I don't know very much about hydrosalpinx, but I do know a few ladies who have fallen pg within a few months of their HSG, so lets hope it works for you. I've also heard that about women with one tube, where the other ovary with the tube waves across and 'grabs' the egg from the other ovary without the tube. Makes the world of difference doesn't it when you have a consultant who makes you feel positive about things? I honestly believe that if you feel positive it can really help you get a positive outcome to lots of things. And I'm not very positive at all!   

Caddy, what's rice milk like (I nearly typed rice wine then - Freudian slip!)? I've had soya milk and wasn't too keep on that. Enjoy your wine at weekend  I can't believe they've forecast snow when only yesterday I had hayfever  

 to all you other lovely girls.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Not doing anything except going over to my mum's in Blackpool on Sunday and she's making lunch for us and my gran and baking me some lemon tarts - she's spoiling me! Happy mother's day to all you future mums and to anyone who is already a mum or mum to an angel.  

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Forgot to mention I got my toxoplasmosis results back and they were fine, but I have to have a repeat test on Monday as it can take a while to show up, and doc wants to be extra careful this pg. So another 2 week wait for the results and the bruise has only just gone down from the last one 2 weeks ago!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Will be back for personals later, but just to say got my 3 bars and a little egg symbol on the ole monitor this morning, meaning peak fertility, yesterday got the 2 bars, showing high fertility, so a quick turnaround!!  DH is a lot better, so had better dash off and find him!   Went swimming this morning, on my own and did 30 lengths!!

Be back later....off shopping!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, hope you are enjoying the lovely rain!!  I think it's ov time for me, but dh is away at his parents till tomorrow!!!  Typical!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello hope everyone is having a good weekend?

Ive been eating well and went swimming last nite and feel better for it!

caddy - im so blinking supersticious now that ive noted the numbers and buying a ticket with them on now!!

Tamsin - have u found hubby yet?!!

Hi to everyone else

Kate xx​


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls 
I am back from my holiday in the UK it was very very cold there I thought that I would freeze to death, well I got the results of the coloscopy back and it is not as bad as what they initally thought need to make appt tommorrow to go and see her.  Anyhow I just can't catch up with all the posts so i shall start from todays page my oh my can you girls chat....have just found out that another mummy from my DS playgroup is prg I think thats 3 that I know of...am starting to feel a bit ooph now.

anyhow wishing you all very positive thoughts

Mary


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All, 

*Kate* - well at least one of your lucky numbers, featured in the 6 winnings numbers last night! Well done on eating well and going swimming! I'm off to the pool in a while. Yep, found hubby!  Got another peak reading today too, so may have to go for round 2!!  with your placement tomorrow.

*Emily* - Hope work wasn't too hard for you yesterday? Sorry to hear DH wasn't around  Still worth trying  a go today! 

*Rosie* - Great news about the 1st toxoplasmosis results! Finger crossed, the next lot are ok too. Your scan will be here before you know it! Wow, your mum is great, but shouldn't it be you cooking her the meal today!?! 

*Mary* - Glad you had a good trip and that the coloscopy results weren't as bad as you thought. Whereabouts in UK were you, only most enjoyed an unseasonably warm week last week?

*Caddy* - Remind me, why are you having to eat "whey protein shake stuff" and "rice milk"? Hope you enjoyed the wine?

*Helen* - Glad the interview went ok. Hope you hear soon. Excellent news about the Con visit. Also good to hear the prognosis is consistent. As you know my right tube is completly blocked (not with hydro though, as far as i know), and I was told the same thing, i.e. could ovulate from right ovary and it be picked up by left tube! Perhaps try posting on the Hydro board, re: your Q.
*
sailaice* - How are you hon? What are you up to this w/e? What's this about Eastenders?

*LizzyM* - Sounds like this weekend is gonna be fun for you, with plenty of  to catch up on!

*Zoe* -  in the 2WW

 to everyone else....

Tam
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Well Irish won at the rugby today record attendance 22600!!

Mary - bet u are pleased to be back in a warm country now?!!

Tamsin - yeah i saw only 1 of my numbers came up!! LOL

I start my placement tomorrow so dont know when i will get online!

Kate xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry haven't been around for a while.  Just got back form my holiday in New York to celebrate 30th b'day.

Loads to catch up on, will post properly tomorrow.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.....sorry, actually did a bit of catch up post earlier and then went and lost it 

Tamsin, i do remember you asking when i was 40! I'm October, how about you?

Hope everyone's ok.....thinking of you all, especially today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Well I have had the most exhausting weekend!! I need another to recover!  

Katyloulou ~ Hope you had a wonderfull birthday in New York!!

Tamsin ~ I am fine thanks. How about you??  

Rosie ~ Great news on the toxoplasmosis results!!   Hope the lemon tarts were nice!!

Caddy ~ I won £10 on the lottery on saturday!! So thats £20 in my internet account now I am going to get some more tickets with it  

Em ~ I got my application back for the college course. I have an interview on the 28th but can't make it....I am going to reschedule!

Kate ~ Good Luck with the new placement today!!

Helen ~ How do you think you did in the interviews??

LizzyM ~ Good Luck for this Friday     Make sure you don't leave the room!!

 to anyone I've missed!!

Love Saila xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning!

Sailaice - Is that the 28th March?  That's a bit short notice isn't it?  That's brilliant that you got an interview!

We have no snow here which I'm depressed about as I keep hearing about other places saying they've got some!!

Does anyone fancy forming a team for It's a knockout?  I have to warn you though, I'm not promising any winning with me on the team!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies how are you all

ive been dropping in still but just looking.well we had our first stim scan on saturday day 5 and we have 24 follies already   got second scan tomorrow so well see whats going on .
good luck ladies

hayley


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all! We have   and its   bur its not settleing  its keeps snowing then raining  

Well a good weekend was had, my little man bought me some flowers and chocs in bed yesterday, then we went out for a meal with my mum & dad, hubbys mum, his bro & wife and my sis & b/f, and of course i ate too much food (3 courses!) and don't wanna go to weigh in this week   naughty! 

Hope you are all well   must catch up soon, at work at mo, so will have a read up later.

Me.............same old me.............2ww trying to keep   reading all the signs again - sharp pains in left side last week, sharp pains in left boob, the need to frequently wee more than norm and it seems to creep up on me and i needto go quick   you all know how it is!!!

Take care 

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em ~ I thought it was a bit short notice too   Am going to call them tonight to reschedule.

Wishing4miracle ~ Wow 24 follies sounds good babe!! Well done!!   

Zoe ~


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning 

*LizzyB* - I'm 40 in August 
*sailaice * - What did you get up to to be so exhausted?! Well done on the lottery win and hope they manage to reschedule your interview
*Hayley* - Great news on the follies.. for tomorrows scan
*Kathryn * - Hope you had a blast in NY! What did you do? What did you see? What did you do on the big day itself?
*Kate* - oh well 1 number is better than none!  Hope the placement is going well?

Well am back in the dreaded  but even if the same usual outcome, it'll mean AF will be done and dusted by the time we go Caravanning to the New Forst for Easter  Obviously would be nice if we were celebrating though! Time wil tell

Tamsin
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls!

We had a snow shower here in London a few minutes ago but the sun's come back out now! What strange weather  

Great that you got an interview Sailiace, but what short notice! Hope you can rearrange, and good luck.     I'm really not sure how I got on in my interviews - one went well, the other not so well   To be honest, right now I'm not even sure I want the job   I'm having another 'I hate my job' week!

Hi Mary, that's good that the coloscopy results were better than expected! Welcome back from your hol, did you have a nice time?

Tamsin, get going with the   poor dh, he'll probably have a relapse!   - Ooh, you posted while I was typing! Good luck for the 2ww hun  

emilycaitlin, what do we have to do for its a knockout??

Hi wishing, wow, 24 follies is loads!  Good luck for tomorrow's scan    

Zoe, what a cute (and very clever) little man to get you flowers and chocs!!  Do you hire him out at all??    Are you on a 2ww at the moment?

Welcome back KatyLouLou! How was your holiday?

Kate, I feel so sorry for the Irish, they did so well and then to see the title slip away at the very last gasp! I shall gloss over the English performance against Wales, its best forgotten   

How was everyone's weekend? I spent all day yesterday painting the spare bedroom, my arms and back are so sore now!

Helen
xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning Helen,

Yes i am on 2ww, due to test next week, heres hoping!!!! what about you?

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen ~ This one is an interview for a part time college course. I hope I get on it! How does the spare room look? What colours have you gone??

Tamsin and ZoeB ~ Good luck on the 2ww!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Well first day of placement went well - the staff are lovely. They do long days so only in for 3 days a week!

kathryn - your birthday away sounded lovely!

lizzyB - hope u are ok?

saila - how are things with u? Yeah the placement wasnt too bad!

emilycaitlin - we didnt have snow either! Oh its a knockout im on another team!

zoe - you nan sounds so sweet 

Tamsin - good luck with the 2ww.

Helen - sorry i meant to say London Irish rugby team hun - i went and watched them at the Madesjki stadium yesterday! For st paddys day and we won against london wasps!!

Hi to everyone else

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi girls 
Just spent ages going through all the posts and now can hardly remember what was said so sorry if I miss people out 

Helen my back and arms are aching too as I was out in the front garden Sat and Sun digging out the biggest bush in history with out much help from D/h as he popped his grion on Sat playing football. The roots were a nightmare  Sorry to hear that your tube is so blocked. At least you know now what has to be done and have got a good consultant. Good luck hun 

Tamsin I like your photo it's lovely x

Kathryn Hope you had a good time in NY and a great birthday. *HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY X* Did you bring me back anything nice? 

Lizzy M Good luck for Fri 

Hayley Thats really good news I hope they keep on developing 

Kate I follow London Irish though I have only been a couple of times since they moved to reading. Glad your first day went well x

Hi every one I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, just a quickie from me,

Well i couldnt wait for this friday for loving so i had it last friday, what a mistake, started bleeding again (tmi) sorry, so doesnt look like i can have   this week, but on a good note colposcopy results are clear    and we have an appointment with gp on friday to see about dp getting tested and me having more.

Very nervous but excited as we could finally be getting some where but we will have to wait and see.

Love to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

LizzyM ~ Sorry you starting bleeding again   you might of stopped by next friday and then you can have another go and get some   up there  

Sukie ~ 

Kate ~ Would you prefer 3 long days and then the rest of the time off?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning my lovelies!  

Sailaice, we've painted the bedroom a kind of sage green colour.  It looks nice, well I like it anyway!  Trouble is I need new curtains now    Did you manage to rearrange your college interview?  

Zoe, I'm not sure where I am in my cycle right now - CD14 so probably am in the 2ww, but I'm still having a break from temp charting so not sure if I've ov'd yet.      I'm sending you positive vibes!

Lizzy, sorry to hear you started bleeding again    how frustrating! Saila is right tho, you still have a couple of days so take it easy and LEAVE DH ALONE!!!    Hopefully it'll stop. Good luck at your appointment!  What tests are you getting done?

Hi Sukie! Ouch, a groin injury.... playing football, huh??   A likely story!  

Kate, sorry I got the wrong end of the stick again    glad your team won tho!  Where is your placement?  My sis has been doing A&E resus, it sounds really scarey!!

Tamsin, how are you hun?

Did anyone catch the C4 programme 'ten kids and counting' last night?  Unbelievable!  There was a lady on there who's had more than ten kids through clomid (think it was 14)!!!  At one point I got really cross, thinking who is paying for her treatment? Then at then end she was trying for another baby and had a negative pg test and I just thought well, I know how that feels. I felt really sorry for her, she was obviously gutted.  Wierd.


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning ladies - snow gone again -   is back - but bitterly  

Well thats me officially 2ww symptom checking once again - i did vow not to do this to myself again. Boobs real tender especially left one, keep checking for veins now, really tired all of a sudden, keep falling asleep on sofa about 9'o clock, slight sick feeling, but also have a/f pains looming - but trying to stay  

Well boss is about today, so i'll catch up l8er

Take care  

Zoe x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies hope u are well?

I was good and done 22 laps at swimming last nite as well as doing somersaults and dives which i havnt done for years!!

sukie - hope your back is better? I hate gardening soooo much! London irish are doing well at the moment.

lizzyM - glad the results are clear and good luck for friday.

saila - i wasnt sure about doing 3 long days but now ive thought about it its better as i get 4 days off!

Helen - thats ok about the rugby - we just call them Irish so my mistake as people think im talking about Ireland! My placement is in a private hospital - i go to A and E in about 3 months for my placement! I watched that programme last nite - made me and DH really angry - ive never heard him get angry or passionate before about this IF lark but he surprised me!

Hello to everyone else 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All,

*Helen* - No I didn't catch that Prog last night - think we watched that 'Mobile' on ITV. Probably good job I didn't, as those type of stories just make me   You probably ended up feeling sorry for her, coz it was cleverly edited!! Well done on the decorating

*Kate* - Glad the Placement is going well. Wow, well done on the swimming! I'm intending to go again tomorrow night.

*LizzyM* - Great news about the Coloscopy results!! Soz to hear about the bleed though   for Friday!

*Sukie * - Thanks for the compliment - it was a photo from one of those Makeover Days. Hope your arms and back get better, as well as DH's groin! Whereabouts in your cycle are you?

*sailaice* - Thanks for the 

Bought Casino Royale last night, so looking forward to watching that at the weekend. Saw it at the cinema when it came out, but nice to see it again! DH's first day back at work yesterday, after being off sick and thankfully it went ok.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin glad DH went back to work ok.

Good luck with the swimming - me and my friend are trying to go twice a week and she is going to start taking the dog for a walk with me!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello  

Hi Sal how are you doing?

Tamsin I'm on day 18 think I might of ov around 13 but not sure  got roughly 12 days left. Where are you on this cycle?

Lizzy good luck at the docs on Fri 

Helen no honest he did it at footy  That night him trying to have   and it was killing him (I kept sniggering, how bad am I)  

Hi Kate, Caddy, Lizzy, Rosie, Zoe, Kathryn, Emilycatlin and anyone I missed x

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sukie hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Kate, yes I'm good thanks, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am ok thanks 

Just concentrating on my studying now and placement so that takes my mind off things

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.....hows everyone doing? 

Think Emily mentioned it but is anyone interested in making up a team for the 'Its a Knockout' tournament.

We'll need 4 people plus 2 reserves if anyone is interested 

Kate ~ well impressed by the swimming.....i used to go 3 times a week and got fabulously toned. Unfortunately now i watch telly and eat cake   Hope you are ok 

Tamsin ~ my dads getting Casino Royale for my DH as one of his birthday pressies at the weekend. Hope its good!

Sukie ~ what did you do to DH!! Hope he's better soon 

Lizzy ~ good luck for Fri 

Better go, really need to do some work 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL lizzy - i wish i could eat cake but im trying sooo hard!!

Im already in a team - sorry guys

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Can't you be in 2 teams....you might end up playing yourself in the final


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL lizzy ive been asked to play in several teams but can only play in one!!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

Lizzy, I'll be in a team, but please don't have any high expectations!!!!   

How is everyone today?  It looks nice outside here, but is absoloutely freezing!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all ~ how are we?  

Lovely &   outside today (although where i sit at work i look at a wall!  ) but its a bit fresh!

Still shouldn't complain - we had a little flurry of snow last night, more to come tommorrow apparently?

Had a chat with helper at Masons nursery this morning she has been ttc for x amount of years now and finally on NHS IVF waiting list, but been told to expect a 3 year wait  , mind you saying that we were told 2 1/2 and got call after about 18 mths, that seems such along time ago now.

Still trying to stay   on the   and not reading too much into everything, thank god its testing time next week! 

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em ~ It isn't too bad here...quite mild!

Helen ~ Oooo sage green sounds nice


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies hope u are all ok?

I have been doing some studying today!

Off to slimming world tonite!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

for tonight *Kate* Fraid I've not been to good on the food front, so am yo-yoing a bit. Although I have lost 2lbs since last week, I'm still 1lb behind, so have have only lost a total of 6lbs now  What's all this about 'It's a Knockout'?

*Sukie* - I think I'm about CD21. Howz the arm, back and groin pains for you and DH?

*Em * - You're right, it's a very cold one today!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin thanks hun  Hope ive lost something tonite!!

There is a whole thread on boy and girl chat about its a knockout so check it out!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, how are you all??

Well i am off to the doctors on friday and i am so nervous, i have posted on peer support and would be so grateful if you could all have a look at it for me! It is really playing on my mind. On a good note i have stopped bleeding so hopefully have lots of   tomorrow as planned.

I will do personals soon i promise xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

oops i put on half pound ~ must have been that pesky banoffee meringue roulade that popped in my mouth at meal the other day!

Zoe x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

LizzyM - good luck with the docs on friday im sure u will be fine hun.

zoe - oh well half a pound isnt too bad!

I have lost 3 pounds with slimming world tonite so very happy!

Right am on a long day tomorrow so will try and get on!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Well done Kate 

Tamsin so how long is it till af is due? All my aches and pains are gone, dh is still on the mend but is thinking of playing football again on Sat 

Hi LizzyB


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Gorgeous Girls!!

Wow Kate well done on the weightloss  

Will do some personals later...where are everyone elses personals??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

I'm half zombie today, as I've been awake most of the night with a migraine, and am on nights tonight!!!!

Kate - Well done on the weight loss!!

Lizzy M - Good luck for tomorrow!

Zoe - That is so frustrating when food just shoves itself into your mouth, chocolate is ALWAYS doing that to me, I hate the stuff really! 

Sailaice - How are you hun?

Tamsin - 6lbs is brilliant!!  Better than 6 lbs on?

Sukie - Glad you are feeling ok on the clomid this time.

Helen - Have you finished decorating?

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, as I said, I'm a zombie today!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw Em?? Have you taken anything for it sweetie??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All

 *Kate*  - Whose a clever girl then!! Well done on your fab weight loss this week. Such a great boost isn't it!

*LizzieM* - try not to be nervous - will go and have a look at your other post to see if I can help!

*Sukie* - I tend to have a 13 day leutel phase, so think AF is due roughly next Friday. Let's hope DH is injury free this w/e!

*Em* - Oh no sorry to hear about the migrane. Hope it's better by tonight. I agree about the weight loss, but was hoping to have lost double that by now! 

Had a mega crap day at work yesterday - was in tears on and off all day. Work levels have ramped up, everyone seemingly moaning at me, for things that are out of my hands (shooting the messenger in other words), so consequently swimming went out the window and a bottle of wine and an Indian take-away came in! DH was great though and it made a change for him to be my shoulder to cry on, instead of the other way round!! Thankfully things are better today though! Only 2 weeks till the New Forest - yeehah!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello girlies!

Haven't been able to afford to be on line since the devastating loss on the lottery I had at the weekend! I blame Kate personally......................... 

Ah, love you really, chicky pie! How is your placement going? Well done on the weight loss! When are they going to bring out zero cal wine - that is what I want to know!

Hi Sailace - how's you? You are seeing my personals as we speak! Very impressive, eh? 

Tamsin - these people at work upsetting you sound thorughly rotten. Good on you for cheering yourself up with a takeaway and a bottle of wine. Sending you a big hug. 

Emily - the migraine sounds nasty. Hope you have managed to get some rest today before you start your night shift.

Hi Sukie! - typical man getting injured and then going straight back out there to do it all again. My DH is covered in football scars. Silly idiot!

LizzyM - good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I hope the bleeding finally clears up for you, sweetie. 

Hi Helen - how are you? Decorating ? It always seems like a good idea to me, then I get bored after a few hours, but you can't leave it as everything by that time is in a mess. Good luck with it!

Zoe - good luck for testing.   

Hi Kathryn and Emma and LizzyB.

Off on my hols on Saturday! Yes, I know, it is a hard job but somebody has to do it! Will bring you all back some lovely sunshine! Oh got my prog result back and all was fine, so just keeping my fingers crossed that my fsh comes down. Am taking this VILE VILE VILE agnus castus for it. MAKES ME WANT TO PUKE! 

Lots and lots of love to everyone!
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Agnus Castus Caddy?? I hope it works   Bring lots of sunshine back as I am soooo sick of the nasty weather it's depressing me!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sailace - it is so digusting it makes me heave!

Yeah this is the worst weather when it is cold and grey and damp. I hate it!


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I don't know if I am in the right place, please tell me if I am not.  I am TTC naturally this month, and about CD 24.  I ovulated about 4 days ago (well at least I think so from LH surge and scans) and did BMS for all 4 days    we got the eggie, fingers crossed.  I had a really good follie when I had scans and doc has put me on Progestrone tabs until Sunday.  Can I join you here until I test?  I don't feel any different and have not had any pains or anything to indicate that implantation has taken place. Hope it is ok to join you ladies.    if didn't work will have FET next month. 

Bonzi
xxxx

BONZI


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Bonzi* - Welcome to the thread!  

*Caddy* - Oh, where you off to? How long for? Is there any room in your suitcase for me!? Glad the Prog result was good!

 *sailaice*


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin

Bonzi ~ yep stick with us chick! Hope that this is your month!!


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi girls sorry that I have not been in for a while but am feeling bit low as went to Dr and she has booked me in for a Leitz for those abnormal cells and another colopscopy (just to be sure) and a D&C all this on Saturday I only saw her on Tuesday thank god we are out here and have private medical insurance, I am rather nervous about it, previous to having DS a general anestetic would not have bothered me but what if I don't wake up.....oh I am such a drama queen......and just to finish off my moan i have to wait a couple of months before I ttc.......and to make matters worse I am ovulating this month or maybe thats just all in the mind.....now

Sukie- hows your hubby
Tamsin- What a fab piccy? you look gorgeous,
Salice- how are you doing?
Rosie- I hope that things are good for you.
Lizzy - are you having any tx following the colopscopy? 
Baby Maggie - how is that mouse doing?
Kate -good luck with the studying, 
Hi Em -how are you doing?

I really want to stay on this thread but if i have a 2 month wait before I can even start trying to get prggers.........People might think I am mad (okay we all know I am...but) anyhow the weather here is okay...expecting rain and a sand storm tommorrow they are blaming global warming yet I have never seen such an eco unfriendly place in my life....

Love and hugs to All
Mary


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, very down this evening, another friend just told me she is pg, but in the most insensitive way, just burst in to tears!!

MaryM had tx during in colposcopy huni, i had a loop excision, my results came back last week and all is fine now, going back in 6 months huni, when is yours??

I will do more personals soon i promise 

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls just sticking my head in tonite as shattered!!

Placement is going well so far.

Will catch up soon

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi

Mary Do stay anyway, you can do some practicing for the next couple of months 

Caddy Never get in the way of a man and his sports  

Salaice How are you doing? Do you ever hear how the little kitty is doing?

Kate Hope you get lots of restful sleep x

Tamsin You need a little treat after having crap days, glad today was better  

Em Hope you managed to get a bit more sleep before work x

Welcome Bonzi Good luck to you hun 

Hi to All you other lovely ff girls x

Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Welcome Bonzi! 

I'm at work now, and have had the auxiliary taken off me for another ward, so am on my own now!!  I'm so tired, as I didn't get any sleep today, and I really don't know how I will stay awake all night without a break, and then drive a 30 minute journey in rush hour in the morning!!!  I've 2 more night shifts after this!!!!     

It's now 0410hrs, and I'm sooooooooo tired.  I am thinking of you all tucked up in your cosy beds, I cna't wait for that to be me in a few hours!!!!  I'm seriously considering starting talking to an inanimate object, just to feel like I'm not alone!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!  

Em ~   Why don't I phone in sick for you??

Sukie ~ Yep I have had quite a few pics from her new owners and she is lovely. I should be expecting some more kittens in May as Tinkerbell has just been mated!!

LizzyM ~   It will soon be you babe I promise!!

Mary ~ Please stay on this thread hon!! Please!!  

I feel much better today! I am planning to redecorate my kitchen....again   the wallpaper I want in £22 a roll from Laura Ashley! I can't wait am going to get laminated flooring in there too. I am baby preparing my home! I want everything doing that I would want ready when a baby comes hopefully soon


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the warm welcome and glad to join this thread. I am really lonely in this TTC thing, and joining you here really helps as I can share my thoughts and feelings.  I find that you can also keep me   .

I am trying so hard to be normal and not think of this TTC business, but it is soo hard.  I got a feeling it hasn't worked this month either.  I don't think it will ever work   . I hate it when I get this feeling, with it I usuall get a BFN.  I am really trying to stay on the positive side of life as much as I can, but you all understand I am sure how hard this can be.  Anyway quick msg to say thanks and share some feelings   no where else to go.  

Taking progesterone tabs at the moment and daily baby aspirin.  My doc didn't prescribe aspirin, but I don't think it will do any harm and might help.  What stage is everyone else at?  

GOOD luck to you all  (Any tips for getting BFP would be great)

Thanks 
BONZI


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all - what a grotty morning here in Suffolk   where did that sun go

Welcome Bonzi - i am testing Tuesday, as i had light spotting on the mon & tue but full flow a/f on the wednesday i thought i'd go for in beteen    Good luck and stay  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok and not too tired - i always get to thursday and i m useless - it was all i could do to keep my eyes open duting hotel babylon last night! but i did go to aqua aerobics/dance before that so that knackers me out totally - just couldn't get in the swing of it last night and was glad when the hour was over  

Take care of yourselves and have a great weekend  

Zoe x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning ladies! 

Hi Bonzi, welcome to the thread. We'll keep you on the straight and narrow, don't worry! The ladies on here are lovely  It sounds like you have a very supportive doctor, and its great that you ov'd. Sounds like we might be at similar stages in the 2ww, I think I'm about 3 or 4 dpo as well. I'll keep everything crossed for you 

Aww, Sailiace more cute kitten piccies please! Glad you're feeling better. £22 a roll of wallpaper, wow! 

emilycaitlin,  I hope you're getting some sleep. Have you got any time off to recover from your night shifts? I've finished decorating now, but a week later we still haven't tidied up properly  Gonna have to do it tonight as we've got friends coming round tomorrow.

Kate, well done on the weight loss!! 

Lizzie  I'm sorry you're feeling down, I had exactly the same thing happen to me last week and its rotten. It will pass though, just stick with it and look after yourself. Did you get some  in the end?

Hi Mary, please stick around and tell us how you're getting on! I would be nervous about a GA as well, but I'm sure you'll be fine. Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you  

Hi Caddy! I'm soooo jealous that you're going on holiday. I'm finding this cold snap really difficult - I'm so fed up of feeling cold the whole time! Have a great time.

Tamsin, sounds like the people at work are idiots  I hope you're feeling happier today. Hold that thought of your hol to the new forest!!

How are you doing Sukie? 

Hi Zoe, you are good going to aqua aerobics! I'm meant to be swimming tonight... we'll see, I'd much rather go home and watch Ugly Betty with a bottle of wine to keep me company! 

Whew, you lot take a lot of keeping up with! What's everyone got planned for the weekend? I'm hoping its a little bit warmer, I need to go out for a long bike ride for the first time this year 

Helen
xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Where is everyone?  Is it something I said?


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good evening ladies Its now nearly 11pm here and I must not eat after 12 so I have sent dh out for a takeaway......I have decided that i am going to be a good girl and eat healthy from next month I just realised that my visitors are arriving on Tuesday and not Thursday as I had thought....just not up to it at the mo......
Welcome Bonzi - I found this site a god send when dx with IF . 

Lizzie - another mummy prg in my son's group, I want to scream and say why not me? then I just smile and say how happy I am - 

Sukie- Thanks I will stay on this thread.

Salice £22 a roll oh my god- just had a flash to the future when little Sal has markers in her hand....ahhh

Helen - I haven't cycled for about 5 years and there is no excuse not to....

BTW has anyone here managed to stop smoking if you were a smoker? 

Mary


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, sorry for being a bit depressing in my post overnight!  I'm at work again tonight, but am not on my own tonight!!!!!

Sailaice - I'll keep you in mind for phoning in sick, it could come in very handy!!  What's the wall paper like?

Mary - 

Sukie - Hello!

Lizzie - It's hard hearing someone is pregnant, I've got a fake smile perfected!

Helen - Sorry you were a bit abandoned today hun!

Kate - Are you at work?  When is it you qualify?

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Em How did you get on for the rest of your night shift last night, did you manager to sleep  better today ( I hope so x)

Helen Me and Dh went for a bike ride a few weeks ago when the weather was good it was my first proper cycle since I got my bike for my 30th in Oct. The ride nearly killed me 

Sal Aahhh more baby kittens

Lizzy M How did you get on today?

Kathryn How are you doing? 

Well I found out earlier that my friends daughter had her baby on Monday and my other friend who doesn't know that we have been trying was going on about how she was hoping to have a baby for a while and preaching that it makes you appreciate the baby  more as she too had been trying to conceive for a while before it happened and all I was thinking was ( I KNOW) it's not enough to get the news on a new baby but to have a lecture on how people appreciate it more when they have been trying for some time rrrrrrrrr 

Any how speak soon 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening all hope u are all well?

Well another long day at work and i did the peadiatric resus training which has changed since i last done it!

Then went swimming and done 25 lengths! I must be mad!

sukie - hope u are ok? I slept really well last nite for the first time in ages!

emilycaitlin - hope work goes better for u. I started my placement on monday at a private hospital! I should get final results through in march next yr then i will be qualified but i wont get my registration through until the april or even may!!

saila - have fun decorating!

bonzi - welcome hunni 

hi zoe helen mary

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm fine just got a bit annoyed but she didn't know so she meant no harm! Glad you slept well last night. Do you get the weekends off or are you doing shifts?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie - sorry its been hard with your friend - i think u are so brave not telling your friends - sometimes i wish i had done the same!

I am working long days but do get weekends off!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

All my close friends know and close family but thats about it, it has it's negatives and positives.
At least you can have a sleep in tomorrow


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes thats true!

Anyway im off to my bed!

Nite xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Well DH and I got a rude awakening at 4am this morning as Henry   was going mad running around the bedroom, miaowing and skittering around on the floorboards. He often brings his toys up to our room to play with   so we didn't think much of it, but as he just kept on we eventually put him outside and closed the door so we could get some sleep... anyway 6am and Henry is crying at the door to be let in, and immediately goes mad again!  So as it was light I had a look to see what he was playing with...

AND IT WAS A DEAD SHREW!!!  

DH flatly refused to deal with it so I had to pick it up, eurgh!!  

So I was up bright and early today    At least I got a head start on the tidying for when our friend comes round this evening  

How is everyone? What are you all up to this weekend?

Helen
xxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Great to read your posts they always make me    .  I am really tired today sorry no personals.  Been long day already.  Hoping AF doesn't show up. 

Good luck to all you waiting   

LOVE BONZI
ENJOY the weekend.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovely ladies and how are we all??

Well i went to the gp yesterday and we had a great chat with him. I am having CD21 tests friday (worked very well) and i am also being tested for thyroid, high testosterone, LH/FSH and some other things which i really cant remember     i asked him to re explain my last CD21 results and they werent on my notes/record which was a bit frustrating i have to say. I am feeling much more positive with this gp, he says we should be further along with investigations as we have been trying for nearly 15 months but at least he interested in getting things moving which is great.

As for the pg friend, i have not spoken to her since she told me, she actually rang my bf as soon as she had told me saying she was worried she had upset me, but she hasnt bothered to see if i ok!! My bf did ring me yesterday morning and i ended up sobbing my heart out to her on the phone, which she doesnt need as she has just had a baby herself but she was so understanding and gave me 100% support. She came to see me before we went to the gp with bubba which was lovely as i got to have big cuddles.

I am going to my other friends house tomorrow for dinner who is due to give birth 2 weeks tomorrow, there is such huge baby boom wher i live and it driving me nutty that i am not one of them, but i did manage to get   in last night which was good, we going to try it every other day from CD10 until CD16, as that is what the gp advised us so watch out DP   

Helen - How awful about the shrew i would have thrown it at your DH, that not nice to let you deal with it!!

Kate - Hi huni how are things with you?? Well done on the swimming, if i lived closer i would come with you!!

MaryM - When the colposcopy hun? Let me know how you get on!

Sukie - Sorry you had to listen to your friend preaching on. How are things?

Sailiace - You ok sweetie?

Hi to every one else that i have missed, i havent got my pen and paper with me to do massive personals but i love you all.

So i guess i am now on 2ww, going to have more   tomorrow but we have agreed to still have fun with it so lets just see what happens.

Love and      

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good evening ladies
Well I spent the day in hospital they did the Leitz on me and also a D&C and another colcoscopy.....I am feeling a bit umph about it now they told me not to lift anything heavy my DS is 13kg.....argh. my DH was good when I came home but by the end of the evening we decided that he would never make a great nurse.  
Anyhow they also told me to go and see my doctor in three months time..... well I am off to bed now 
Sorry no personals

night night
Mary


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Helen - your naughty cat!!! I am ok - how are u?

LizzyM - Sorry about your friend - as u know im in the same situation - i STILL havnt spoken to my friend after her text last week - it has deeply upset me. Where do u live hun?

Mary - hope u feel better soon.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi  just a quick one as I've got lots to do 

Helen So you got the short straw! Thankfully none of our two have brought anything in.

Maggie Good luck hunnie hopefully you'll be joining your friends in the baby boom 

Mary take it easy x

 
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok?

Finally dragged myself out of bed! Must do some studying though! Hubby is asleep as he is on nites so trying to be quiet!

Kate xx​


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi everyone - what lovely   we have in Suffolk today!

Knicker checking........  more like booby checking with me! Had prominent veins with DS and my boobs have been hurting for about a week and half now but......................i'm sorry to say i sneaked in an early test today and it was BFN, i shouldn't be testing till wednesday but you know how it is  

On the plus side, when i went to see doc just b4 xmas he said try for a few more months and i can prescibe you some clomid (but i should'nt!) to help you along, so if it does arrive this week i shall be off down there to see him! LOL

Hope you all having nice weekend, catch ya later x

Zoe x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Kate hope you get some studying done

Good luck Zoe  

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Zoe - sometimes when u test early it doesnt show up so hang on!

Sukie - i didnt get any studying done just wrote all the bills out!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow you girls sure can chat!! 

Helen ~ Yep more cute kitten pics!! This time I will have red kittens and cream kittens! Lovely  I'm so glad mine are house cats I couldn't cope with "little presents" 

Mary M ~ I haven't eaten well all week! I feel so bloated. Am ringing my slimming world consultant tonight for a chat!  Hope your feeling better and getting plenty of rest!!

Em ~ This is my wallpaper http://www.lauraashley.com/invt/3372027&bklist= I can't wait I think I am going to laminate my floor to but I want black laminate flooring.

Sukie ~ I'm sure your friend wasn't trying to make you feel bad  The people that know in my life never know what to say or sometimes say the wrong thing 

LizzyM ~ I know what you mean about the baby boom!! It's like some kind of virus spreading one I need to catch but can't at the mo 

Kate ~ Wow you are doing really well with your swimming! I need to start going but I never get round to it 

Hope everyone had a good weekend, I went to Leeds to see the Rocky Horror Picture Show! It was really good. We went to a nightclub afterwards and we had a pizza shop over the road  So I ended up going to bed with a chicken pizza! I was shattered yesterday. Staying in this weekend apart from a wedding do on friday. Am buying a new greenhouse this week so that should keep me busy  Also....our bed has broken......  oh well people can't say we aren't pregnant for lack of trying!!  Buying a new one on saturday!

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

It's just a quick post, as I'm waiting for my Mum and auntie to arrive any minute for the day.  Sailaice - the wallpaper is gorgeous!

Hope everyone is ok, fingers crossed for you Zoe!!!!


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

I know i have been naughty naughty but.................i now have the a/f cramps and a HUGE spot on my chin which is always a giveaway that she is on her way!  

We will just have to see, goto go to docs for thyroid blood test tommorrow so may just book a doc appt for good measure! 

Hope you all well, take care x

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good day with them Em


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Sal, wow the rocky horror show I bet that was good.

Zoe  

Em Enjoy your evening 

Kate At least it gets the bills out of the way


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies how are you all??

Well i had   CD14 and CD16 so fingers crossed girls we have done it this time!! Am now on 2ww so going to not think about it and try to get on with it! As for the pg friend front, i have not spoke to her since last week when she told me, i think i am just going to stay away and wait if she bothers to ring to see how i am! Out of all my friends she should be the one who understands the most but obviously she doesnt, so i just wait and see what our friendship means to her. It is upsetting but i dont see why i should have my face rubbed in it. Sorry to waffle on about it but you are all so understanding of my feelings on here and i know i can talk to you all about anything.

I am to tired to do personals but i promise i will get the pen and paper out and do some this week, you lot chat so much, i hope you are all well and keeping   

Loads of love

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Work was really good today and got to see a colonoscopy!

Then have been swimming 

saila - have missed u hunni where have u been?

sukie - yes thats true! Will post them tomorrow.

lizzyM - good luck with your 2ww

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Would you girls mind having a look at my diary on clomid 2ww diary and see what you think, please. My mind is starting to run away with me *[bgcolor=#ffba00]AGAIN![/bgcolor]*
Sukie


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls 

Sukie, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun. It sounds like it could maybe be implantation bleeding - *AF STAY AWAY!!!* A lady on the hydro board has just got her bfp, I really think we're going to get a run of them now. Don't know why, just got a feeling. 

So come on lovely ladies, this is our year!

I'm on cd21 today and apart from a little bit of spotting yesterday (not that unusual for me) I feel exactly the same as usual  so I don't think its my turn this month.

But....

I found out last night that I got my promotion!!! I'm so pleased.  And of course my first thought was that it meant better maternity pay  Just got to get my bfp now. My mum reckons it'll all happen together: new job and bfp. I hope she's right!!

Sorry for the short personals, I'm really busy with work now  hope you're all well.

Helen
xxx

ps Just a quick one to wish ZoeB good luck with her docs appointment


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie ~ Have you tested yet??  I have had a look at your diary 

Helen ~







Brilliant news about the promotion!! Go You!! Hope that spotting means you know what 

Kate ~ Wow you are doing so well with swimming! I am going to get motivated!

Lizzy ~ You keep  too hon!! This could be your month!

I am sooo bloated girls!  due on Thursday hope she is not late I want to start downregging asap!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh girls, have you seen this? Really sad news from Ruthie.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89687.0


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

*Helen* - thats awful news about ruth  Well done on your promotion hun 

*sukie* - i will take a look in a min hun.

*saila* - i know i feel i have loads more energy now and im about to take the dog out for a walk! Good luck for AF coming and 3rd time lucky hun.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I am so very sorry for Ruthie! Hope you have my pm sweetheart! Please come back to us anytime you feel ready each and everyone of us is here for you! 

Kate ~ My mum is breeding her westie Mildred either this year or next I have totally been contemplating getting one! The thing is mildred is so naughty....in fact evil! I would much prefer one of Bonitas (other westie I have grown up with) but she is faaarr to old. I love that dog...anyway back to the point! If I get one I will feel more comfortable walking it rather thatn the chihuahua


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon ladies!  Lovely    just been out on a skive from work, had blood test done for u/a thyroid but saw a few people on the way so chatted for a bit before returning to work saying "the docs were busy today!"  

Well still no   yet but still having certain symptoms so not too hopeful, got doc appt tomorrow to get some clomid if need be, so feeling a happier, just goto watch out now as we are booked to go to Florida next April for 2 weeks.  Would have liked to have been pg and given birth by then!  

Not too hopeful for slimming world tomorrow, i have eaten absolute rubbish over the weekend and with a/f looming that always makes me put on few pounds!

Hope you all well, take care of yourselves

Zoe x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work, so can't stay on, but just thought I would say hello!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL saila u finally got there but i understand now!!  I love dogs so much.

Zoe - good luck with SW tonite.

Emilycaitlin - hello 

I took my dog out for a long walk in the woods and it was so quiet and the views were amazing.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi girls 

Ruthie If you are reading this I'm really sorry and my thoughts are with you and Greg. 

Helen Well done on the promotion 

Sal I'm going to try and wait till Sun if the witch doesn't show up before hand, hope you get to start the downregging soon  

Hi to all you lovely ladies x

Sukie


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi
Is anyone due to test this weekend?  I think I am going crazy, I don't know how I will last these last few days and for the first time am begining to consider testing early.

I am on natural tww and think I ovulated Saturday 17 March.  I m/c at the start of Feb at 9 weeks so I think this is making me more desperate than usual - that plus the fact that 5 of my friends are pg at the mo, two of them due within 2 weeks of when I would have been due.

I think one thing that might stop me testing early is that I get up for work at 6am and am at my desk by 7am (there now - naughty!) so am pretty much in a rush in the morning - and would only test early with morning wee!

Can anyone give me strength to hold out until Saturday!  We have friends coming Saturday night - due two days after I would have been .....
Many thanks for reading my ramble - good luck to everyone
DC


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie ~ I hope this is your turn!! Any symptoms? I have everything crossed for you.

Kate ~ I love dogs too! I would love a great dane but DH is nasty and won't let me get one untill we have a bigger house  

Em ~    

Zoe ~ I love florida! MIL has a villa over there.

My throat is killing me today and we are going to sunderland dog racing tonight!   I am soooo tired! I have a few spots so  is imminent not that I mind   I just want to crack on with downregging and IUI and hope my BFP that has eluded me for so long is around that corner!


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry - me again
I thought I would add that I have had no symptoms at all.  From memory I didn't with my first, successful pregnancy, then with my second, unsuccessful, I had sore bobs etc quite early.
DC


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Sorry for being AWOL again - never rains but it pours in our lives at the moment. Work has been hectic still. DH has handed in his notice at work, last day is next Tuesday. No job to go to, but was digging himself an early grave by staying there. Lounge ceiling finally collpased yesterday - water damage from bathroom above! So got to organise estimates, get the claim form filled in etc. 
AF due later this week, unlikely to bother to need to test, as usual.  But on the bright side, we are off to the New Forest next week on holiday! Yeehah! So even if  does show, she'll be gone by the time we leave! Oh and we've now paid for our Cyprus holiday, so now just got to sort the spending money out. We've deicded to hire a stretch limo to take us to the hotel, we're staying in, the night befor we fly out too!

 to anyone testing this week!

*Helen* - Congrats on your promotion! Thanks for the heads up about Ruthie, have PM'd her.
*Sukie* -  for you! Hope it's your month!
*Kate* - Well done on the swimming! We're intending to go tonight! When is weigh in? I've stayed the same this week
*sailaice * - Hope AF shows on time! Sounds like you've had a busy time of late! And fun! I'm also all spotty - Ewwww!
*Delores* - Hi and welcome!
*Em* -  - hope work is a little less busy now. How do you manage to access the internet at work then?

 to everyone esle I missed xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin ladies!

Well its Wednesday......................and i got   this morn (wasn't really surprised!!!) nevermind off to docs this afternoon for some clomid.

Don't know whether to go to SW tonite? Not much money this week and i'd rather goto Splashdance & Bingo tommorrow night  

Just waiting for   to rear her ugly head now  

Also mate i haven't seen for 5 mths of her pregnancy (she only lives around corner!) txt me yesterday to announce arrival of baby girl - RAH!!! Put me in bad mood for rest of day!! 

Boss is back from hols today so bit busy, catch ya later x

Zoe x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Hi Delores, welcome to the thread!  So sorry to hear of your m/c   I can't imagine how awful that feels.  And wow, how do you cope surrounded by so many pg friends??  

I could sneak an early test this weekend - Sunday would be cd25 for me, which is the earliest that my AF could turn up going on past form.  Similar to you though, I'm going for Sunday lunch with a pg friend - when she announced her pg last week I lost the plot and broke down in tears in front of my boss   so I think testing Sunday might not be such a good idea!  Hang on in there Delores, no early testing allowed on this board   right Sailaice??  

Sailaice, sorry you're not feeling well hun   but how exciting that you'll be starting d/regging soon!!  

Sukie, good luck for the weekend  

Hi Kate, have you seen on the news that walking is meant to be better for you than going to the gym?  What with that and your swimming you're doing really well!  

Zoe, good luck for your doc appt - argh you just posted too, can't keep up! Sorry you got a bfn hun, might you have tested too early? Re the Florida trip, my SIL did just that - booked a family hol to Florida then fell pg!!!  So that could be a good move  

Hi everyone else!

One quick question, does anyone know if an HSG can make PMT worse?  I am a stressed hormonal monster at the moment    my emotions are all over the place!  Last night, I ended up shouting and swearing at my dinner because the tortilla wrap tore when I picked it up    Funny in hindsight but the walls are quite thin so my neighbours must have got an earful, whoops!   I haven't had PMT this bad ever, I think.

Tamsin, you posted as I was typing - welcome back hun, I wondered where you were!  Lovely to have your hols coming up and Cyprus booked, I'm jealous!  Wow, dh handed in his notice, that sounds a bit scary. Sounds like the right thing to do though if he was hating it. And at least he's free to sort out the lounge ceiling


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Zoe - so sorry to hear of your BFN.

Thanks helen - being around so many pg friends is hard, particularly the ones who are due near our date would have been.  But they are a lovely bunch, were really supportive when I m/c and i am really pleased that they are having such easy pregnancies - tinged with a definite amount of jealously which I keep to myself ....
DC
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Its so lovely and sunny here!

Im off to slimming world tonite 

delores - good luck with testing  

saila - have fun out tonite. Aww a great dane are so lovely but yes u need a big house for a big dog!

Tamsin - u poor thing - so much going on for u. Well done on staying the same - i get weighed tonite.

zoe - sorry it was a BFN.

Helen - hope u are feeling a bit better? Its no fun is it with pg friends? Wow im so glad i do some walking then and swimming!!

Kate xx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all
Kate - hope slimming world went well

Well, I did the silly thing and tested this morning.  Not surpirsing it was bfn (wish I knew how to add pictures and things...).  Although I tested early deep down I think it is probably an accurate result.  I am really disappointed - but I think there is still a tiny part of me hoping that come the weekend it will have turned into bfp.  Saturday is the earliest day af is likely to arrive so may test again saturday or leave it until sunday - or may not bother and just wait for af.
We are going to look at cars over the weekend and I had said we will get one if we get bfp - now I am so disappointed I don't know if I want to go and look.

Fingers corssed for eveyone else!
DC


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ How did you get on at slimming world.

Delores ~ I am sending the peestick police round 

Helen ~ When was your HSG?? I feel fine now hon  

Tamsin ~ I want to go on holiday with you!!! Don't leave me  

Well I am waiting for the dreaded   ! No sign yet    and yes I am now sat thinking.....could I be pg? Only for the squillionth time in my life


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All, 

*Helen* - Can't say my HSGs made my PMT any worse. As an HSG is a physical procedure, it's unlikely it would affect hormones! I do have months that are worse than others for PMT, but haven't really analysed what, if anything, I did differently, e.g. ate more of a certain food, drank more, the stress's in my life that month etc. You have had a stressful month, this month! Then again, they could be raging PG hormones!!  
*sailaice* - Aww sorry hon....haven't you got any hols booked yet? Also waiting ....getting those all so familair cramps on and off. Odd twinges in the (.) (.) dept, too, but then get that every month pre -AF!! 
*Delores* - Sorry to hear about the  hon..hey a new car could be a great pick me up!
*Kate* - How did you get on last night? We did going swimming in the end and both really enjoyed it. Did well over 30 lengths each!
*Zoe* - So to hear of the 
*Sukie* - How are you? any signs either way?
*Em* - Howz work today?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin ~ Just notived your 7lb weightloss! Well done! What diet are you doing?


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all - where's that bloomin sun gone   its all misty & grey here today - not nice!!!

Hope you are all well!

Update from me...........went to docs yesterday, he started off by talking about my u/a thyroid and that he needs to up my dosage and i need to go back in 2 mths time to check again.  Regarding the clomid...........he said once we have the correct thyroid dosage sorted out this will kick your metabolism into overdrive also hoping other things should aswell, so he said i won't give you the clomid yet as we may not need it and you may fall pg naturally.

So i am happy with that, cause whilst i am taking these tabs they are helping to control my weight and he also said not to stick religiously to SW diet but to remain eating healthy, hence i didn't go to meeting last night  

Also long think & chat with DH last night, and going back to this hol in florida next year, i do not want to jeopodise this in any way as we are all looking forward to it, so we thought about trying again later in the year, that hopefully gives me a relaxing summer   and Mason will also be a bit older.

Good luck & take care x

Zoe x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Delores, I hope you just tested too early.  To add pictures, when you're typing a post there is a line of smiley/cross etc faces above the text box - just click on one to add it.  

Kate, how did you get on at SW?  I hope all that walking and swimming paid off!  Personally, I'm starting to think that we need a new law so that as soon as a pg lady develops a visible bump she has to go into purdah - stay in the house, only allowed to be seen by relatives and her dh!!  

Sailace   doesn't it feel like deja vu every month?  I'm doing exactly the same today, after promising myself I wouldn't let it get to me this month    When are you expecting the witch? Do you think it would be worth doing a peestick just to set your mind at rest?  My HSG was in mid Feb.

Sukie, where are you hun? I haven't checked your 2ww diary yet but I hope its good news!!

Tamsin, thanks for your reply.  That's what I thought, I couldnt see how an HSG could make such a big difference to my hormones.  As you say, its either stress or pg    I'm still very emotional today, feel like I'm going to burst!  Like a yoyo up and down.    Oh well.  I'm going swimming in a bit, I haven't done much exercise this week which can't be helping my mood.  When are you off to the New Forest?  And are you taking a laptop?  

xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

oh i forgot, as i didn't go to SW last night (naughty!) i shall weigh myself at swimming pool tonight (they have scales in changing room)............maybe i should do that after splashdance LOL!!!

Oh then i am sneaking off to bingo down the pub...........driving............diet coke! BORING!!!

Zoe x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Just pooping in to say hello, as am at work again, hope you are all ok!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - LOL - that has been there for a few weeks now!! I'm yo-yoing a bit at the mo and so am actually down to only 6lbs lost. Am not following a specific diet as such, just healthy eating and swimming!
*Em* - 
*Helen* - Think it near St Leonards or abouy 9 miles from Bournemouth we're going. There for a whole week! No, no laptop! 
*Zoe* - Glad the appt went ok


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

All
Just a quick note to say I am leaving work now until Monday (hurray) but that means I won't have access to the web.

So by Monday I will have reached proper test day.  Not sure if it should be saturday or sunday so will probably end up testing on both days!  

Good luck to anyone testing over the next few days- here hoping I did just test too early 
Have lovely weekends
DC


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

This is a flying visit for me today will catch up very soon!

Off to a mini meet tonite.

Oh and i lost another 3 pounds last nite and was slimmer of the week!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies just a quick one from me as i am going to have a nice relaxing bath!!

I am now on day 7 of 2ww and i am so bloated it is unreal i actually look pg    it is awful!

Going to the doc tomorrow for all my blood tests, i am not looking forward to that needle being stuck in my arm   but it all going to be worth it in the end.

I hope you are all ok and staying   

Love to you all 

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Delores* - Have a great weekend 
*Kate* - Well done you, on your weight loss! 
*LizzyM* - Enjoy your bath! Hope the vampires are kind to you tomorrow! And here's to 

Well I did a test earlier, and surprise, surprise a  ...oh well, I s'pose I can now have a good  whilst we're away next week

Hey, it's Friday tomorrow!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Still no sign of the witch but still getting the pink/brown discharge. I don't want to test till the week end as I don't want to test tommorrow morning what ever the result would be.  

Tamsin I'm really sorry that you got a BFN  Have a good drink and enjoy the new forest.

Sailaice Are you over due yet, if so have you done a test? 

Helen hope you are feeling better after your swim.

Dolores  and welcome, sorry you had a BFN . With the smilies they are just along the top where you are writing your posts and just click on one there are more click on [more] Hope this helps x

Hi to everyone x

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sukie huni        

     

   

stay positive huni


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Thankyou Lizzy   Right back at ya


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well guess who showed up overnight?? Can ya guess?? Yep, it was..................


      ​
Oh well, at least she'll be done and dusted by the time we go away!
Got the lounge back to some sort of normality last night, now there is no more risk of any more bits falling down from the ceiling! Got two builders coming out next week to give estimates, so as soon as we get those back, sent them off to the Insurance and assuming they say Yes, (can't see how they can say No), work should start later in April....can't wait!!

*Sukie* -   

What's everyone up to this weekend? I was going to go to the FF Meet Up, but have had to pull out 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie ~ I'm not exactly overdue really. I didn't have any follies this month so probably didn't ovulate which can delay AF. I'm on CD31 so technically 2 days late as I am always to the second when on meds but with them not working it isn't unusual for me to be delayed.I really hope that the discharge is a good sign for you!! 

Kate ~ What is a mini meet? Well done on the weightloss  

Tamsin ~ I didn't notice it before   sorry babe! Good for you healthy eating. I'm so sorry about the BFN babe and  showing up  

Helen ~ If no sign of  by tomorrow morning I will do a peestick then so I can have a couple of glasses of naughty wine and not be worried   when I had my HSG I didn't have a visit from the witch for 8wks but on the other hand a lot of women have fell pregnant following a HSG.

Well it's finally friday!! Me and DH are going to get a new bed tomorrow! Thank god, we won't be running this one into the ground!


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all - bit gloomy here again today  

Absolutly knackered today, i went to spashdance last night and gave it me all   then relaxed at bingo but didn't win a thing 

Also when i was at pool i jumped on their scales in changing rooms and OMG i lost another 2lbs, so i am one off a stone - YIPPEE!!!!!   

Off down the town tonight to meet a few of the girlies but i am driving as we don't have much money this weekend so i will spend a couple of quid on diet coke - considerably less than DH would spend!

Hope you are all well  

Zoe x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all i hope you are well?!?!

Well i am on day 8 of 2ww and have been having cramps today not sure if this is a good sign or not so i am not looking in to it to much! Had my blood tests this morning and i have to ring the doc next wednesday to see if the results are back!

will post more soon and do personals

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi me again, gatecrashing! 

DH due home on Sunday . AF arrived Tues night so started taking clomid again yesterday. Already started thinking about the 2ww and what if! Had promised myself I wouldn't as I'm sure stress is part of the reason I don't ovulate every month.

Looking forward to pouncing on DH !! After three months abstenance at least we will feel like having lots of BMS, whereas before it was becoming a bit 'routine'.

Saw the sad news about Ruthie, feel so sorry for her 

Sailace- Is your cat expecting kittens again? Sorry to here that you didn't ovulate on the meds. Good luck with the IUI, when do you start?

Kate- How is the studying going? Do you get a break over easter?

LizzyM- fingers crossed it's pains due to implantation.

Tamsin- Sorry the   arrived 

Sukie- fingers crossed for a  

Zoe- Well done on the weight loss!

Hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Emma it's good to have you back, thanks for the good vibes. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Tamsin Sorry the   came   When are you off to the New Forest

Maggie  

Sailaice I think that I'll test in the morning as well! If there is no sign  good luck hun 

Hi to everyone I've missed

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls how are u all?

I have been busy working and trying to save losing my job and being thrown off my course. I am going to ask the work issues board about where i stand coz i have stopped eating and feel sick all the time. I have started looking into alternative routes incase this does happen.

*Delores* - slimming world went well i lost 3 pounds! Sorry u had a BFN.

*Salia* - a mini meet is like a meet off this site with the girls from the Berkshire thread - 7 of us went to pizza hut 

*Tamsin* - well done on the swimming lengths. Sorry it was a BFN and your AF arrived.

*Helen* - i lost 3 pounds at SW. Hope u are ok?

*LizzyM* - good luck with the blood tests or have u had them done?

*emma.b* - its always lovely to see u  Good luck on the clomid. The studying is just a nightmare at the moment! I dont get a break over easter which is a shame!

Hi to *zoe emilycaitlin sukie* and everyone else xx

Kate xx​


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies

Glad to see you are all keeping well.  Sorry to all the ladies who got BFN, it might be your turn next month   for you.  Goodluck to all of you who are still waiting for AF to arrive hope you get BFP.  

Delores- me and you are in the same boat as we ovulated about the same time 17th March.  I am still waiting for AF, but sure it is another BFN as always.  I have been getting some cramps and got BFSPOT on my face. Sounds familiar huh?  Sorry to hear you got BFN. Fingers crossed for you that it might change as you tested early.  

Goodluck to Sukia and Lizzy - BFP   

Zoe - great news about your weightloss, keep it up girl! 

As for me I am not getting my hopes up as I had a BFN last month and think it is just my body playing up.  Haven't tested yet. Will wait until tomorrow night and test on Monday morning if AF doesn't show.

LOVE BONZI
GOOD LUCK to everyone else I have missed.  
Back later


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi just a quick one the   came for a visit in the early hours this morning, good luck Sailaice with testing 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie im so sorry AF got u hun.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Kate x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Just wanted to pop on and apologise for not posting for a while. We've been having a really tough time the last week or so as we found out MIL's cancer has returned and also I've had a lot of bleeding on and off and it's around the same stage as my last miscarriage, so it's been a really upsetting time. I haven't been posting on the main boards much as I really don't want to bring everyone down.

Just wanted to say 'hi' ad hope you're all well, and I'll be back if/ when I'm feeling a bit brighter.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie- Sorry to hear you are having a tough time at the moment. 

Sukie- Sorry the  arrived.

Bonzie- 

DH home tomorrow. Yipeeeeeeeeeee!!! Am picking him up from Heathrow at 1.30pm. Feel a bit nervous about seeing him as it has been 3 months, stupid really as we've been together 10 years!

Emma x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home here everyone...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90174.0


----------

